# Q&A Game



## milkmaid

We're doing this on another forum and I thought it might be fun to try it here.
It works like this: The first person asks a question. The second person answers that question and asks one of their own, and so on.
There are no official "turns." When you see a question, go ahead and answer it...but always ask another one to keep it going!

*The questions must be goat related.
*You can't answer your own questions.  
I'll start us off.

Q: What is your favorite goat coloring?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

Black and white is my favorite color.

How often do you trim your goat's hooves?


----------



## toth boer goats

> How often do you trim your goat's hooves?


every 6 months or as need....

What is your favorite goat breed?


----------



## milkmaid

Nigerian Dwarf!  

Which do you prefer: horned, disbudded, or polled?


----------



## Mini Goat Lover

I prefer polled.

Do you like blue or brown eyed goats?


----------



## peggy

I have only ever had brown eyed goats, so I would have to say brown eyed.

What is the oldest know dairy breed of goats?


----------



## milkmaid

Togg! Good old Google. :greengrin: 

What mineral do you feed your goats?


----------



## goatshows

Sweetlix

Do you feed your animals on pasture?


----------



## peggy

They get to browsw but also always have free choice hay available.

What is your favorite wormer?


----------



## toth boer goats

Ivomec 


What do you use to treat cocci?


----------



## naturalgoats

I think I used dimethox or something like that but I've forgotten now..

do you do your own fecals?


----------



## toth boer goats

No but I should...I just find it easier to have a vet do it.


How often do you trim your goats?


----------



## peggy

Never... well, except for longish hair around the legs.

Do you like your does to have little beards??


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ

Yes, makes them look like grown ups! Haha!

How often do you worm your goats in the Summer?


----------



## freckles

Every Major holiday...

Do you prefer long ears or short ears?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Do you prefer long ears or short ears?


Long

What is your favorite goat color?


----------



## DavyHollow

when they have as many colors as possible 

Since there are Mini's and Standards, do you think there should be a giant breed?


----------



## freckles

Yes
pygmys or nigerian dwarfs?


----------



## milkmaid

NDs!

What is your goats' favorite food?


----------



## freckles

Apples
What is your favorite goats name?


----------



## naturalgoats

Houdini 
How old was the first goat you ever got when you got them?


----------



## freckles

3 weeks  
What was the first breed of goat you ever owned?


----------



## milkmaid

ND!  
Do you milk your goats?


----------



## freckles

Yes
What is your favorite goat color?


----------



## milkmaid

Anything with brown and/or white!

What silly nicknames do your goats have?


----------



## freckles

fatso(little foot), Clara B (Clara Belle when she is mean), and whiners that is for all of them when they see me  
What is your favorite way to spend time with your goats?


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 

Getting a chair and sitting in the shade...so they can approach me.... :greengrin: 

what is your funniest goat moment?


----------



## freckles

When I was sitting outside and little foot crawled in my lap and fell asleep  
What is your favorite goat soap smell?


----------



## toth boer goats

Almond biscotti


Do you get alot of twins or triplets born?


----------



## DavyHollow

no 

Do you believe that goat beard hair is lucky? (its a superstition)


----------



## freckles

No
Do you trim your goats hair?


----------



## toth boer goats

No


Do your goats always want attention?


----------



## freckles

Yes 
What is your bucks color/colors


----------



## toth boer goats

Dark brown and dark red


does your buck ever challenge you?


----------



## freckles

No, just cuddles me
Does your buck look silly when trying to impress the girls?


----------



## toth boer goats

Yes..... :laugh: 

Do your Does have alot of milk?


----------



## DavyHollow

One does hah

Would you want to live in a hobbit house?


----------



## toth boer goats

Not sure :scratch: 


what does your goat like as a treat?


----------



## milkmaid

Anything they're not allowed to have.  Fruit tree leaves!

What was the name of your first goat?


----------



## toth boer goats

Moon shadow


How high is your goat fence?


----------



## DavyHollow

horse high and bull strong 

How big is your barn/shelter?


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh: 

30x30 


what do you use for goat bedding?


----------



## milkmaid

Pine needles!
What do you do when your goats scream for you (and you know it's not something serious)?


----------



## Frosty1

Call their names and say "It's okay! You're fine..." lol 

What breed and color was your first goat?


----------



## toth boer goats

Boer....red head white body



Can you call your goats from way out in the field and they come running?


----------



## Frosty1

Yes usually. LOL

Do you feed your goats grain or do they free range?


----------



## toth boer goats

free range...but I feed my Does grain once in a while...




How often do you trim your goats hooves?


----------



## Frosty1

I just got into goats a little bit ago...so I haven't trimmed mine yet.

What kind of treats do you feed your goats?


----------



## Itchysmom

Banana peels, crackers, cheetos, tortilla chips, fruit.......

How many kids did you have the first time your doe freshned?


----------



## toth boer goats

Singles to twins...

Do you find ticks on your goat?


----------



## Itchysmom

No

How many kids were in your largest freshning?


----------



## toth boer goats

3


Do your goats jump up on you?


----------



## Frosty1

Frosty, my nubian cross does.  


What kind of grain/how much do you feed your goats?


----------



## milkmaid

All-stock, about 2 cups each a day (for milking Nigerians  )

How many times have you thought one of your goats was dead, but it turns out it's perfectly fine?


----------



## Frosty1

I haven't been in goats very long, so never. Though one of mine did worry me today because it pulled to hard on it's collar and I accidentally choked it out for a second so she fell down.  She was fine though.


----------



## toth boer goats

Need a question for the next player...Frosty1 :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll ask a Q 

How often so you clean your goat pens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.... I try to pick them out daily but then the smaller stalls get stride weekly and our big shed goes a bit longer

How often do you trim your goats feet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Every 6 weeks

how often do you breed your does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Once a year each fall

When do you wean your kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats

At 12 weeks

When do you wether your bucklings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Around 8 weeks if they are sold before weaning other wise more like 9 weeks

How long before a show do you clip a goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A week

How many shows do you go to a year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well last year was our first year showing and we only got to one but I think we are going to 3 or 4 this year

What is your favorite ND farm


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well there are lots. But I guess I choose Dill's 

What's your #1 favorite ND doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's hard! But I have been drooling over phoenix rising summer bird

What is you #1fave ND buck


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Gay-Mor's RA Kingwood  

Who's the best doe in your current herd?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would have to be J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook (not counting the two that are comming) 

Who is the best goat in your herd


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'd have to say either CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan or Dill's GA Rinky Dink 

What's the best buck you think you have ever used on your does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Rosasharn FS Merlin


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't forget to ask me a Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol sorry I'm tired(and in bed) how often do you milk


----------



## rosti

Once a day.


How often do you clean your barn.


----------



## DavyHollow

We try for once a month, but it slips at times

What's your favorite name or name theme for a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am not sure really....... I really like the name Paint Me Pretty

What is the most goats you have had at one time


----------



## RMADairyGoats

18 

What's your herd limit?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well.... My mom says 6 but that means we have reached it and she still wants a doe out of Brook 

How many goats have you shown at one time


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno! I've had like 5 in one class  

HYE gone to an out of state show? IDK if I've asked that Q before


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No I haven't 

I what is your faveorit color? Sorry random Q


----------



## RMADairyGoats

buckskin with NO white and brown eyes      

What's your favorite eye color between the two?


----------



## DavyHollow

Blue, or blue marbled.

What is your dream goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that is not a fair question! LOL! A flashy moonspotted, blue eyed, watteled goat with NO flaws what so ever! :laugh: I have high standerds 

What is your least favoriy color?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Cou Blanc.

What is you fave. breed of goat???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I'm gonna say ND but I like LaManchas too!

What is your leats favorite breed?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Nubians. :veryangry: 

What is the most you've had a goat produce???


----------



## KW Farms

Quintuplets! You mean number of kids in a litter right?

What conformation flaw do you like the least...steep rumps or short necks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

steep rumps

what would you rather see on your goat a well attached udder or a smooth fore udder


----------



## KW Farms

Good attachments.

Do you like bottle raising?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no, I like dam raising

do you like boating?


----------



## KW Farms

Yes...very fun!

Have you ever had to put a goat down yourself?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Have you had to have a C-section done on a doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a 'big' goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but I'm getting one :leap:
HYE had anything but Nigerians?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

have you ever eaten a worm?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

EWWWW!!!! GROSS!
HYE had a conversation with a goat about how they needed to kid soon? It's become an everyday thing for me


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: What you don't like worms? :scratch: LOL! that is gross!

yep! and I tell them that they all need to be girls! :greengrin: 

do you like to talk to your goats while you milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes :greengrin:
Do you like to praise your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! 

do you like to give lots of treats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep 
Do you make your goats special treats on holidays and their birthdays?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes...

do you sing to unborn kids....


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Totally 
Do you talk to/comfort your doe when she's in labor?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

do you get supper attached to the kids and hate to see them leave


----------



## RMADairyGoats

not really, I tell myself as soon as they're born we have to sell them, so I never even get super attached.
Do you retain kids because you like their color?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

what wuld make you retain a kid


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Their conformation and their dams udder/conformation. Also, what kind of improvement they are over their dam.
What do you look for in a buck?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oy! your gonna make me thik and type all that?!?!?!

dam's udder, confo., sire'd dam's udder


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lol!
What's your favorite color?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

blue!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh wait I forgot your question!

do you like Corn?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
apples


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

ice cream


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!

Do you like pizza?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... lol! yes!

spinich?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUCK!!

Do you like Sallad?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depend what type of lettus and no tamatos


----------



## KW Farms

Do you like to have collars on your goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I do 
Do you like goat milk?


----------



## .:Linz:.

Love it. 

Do you like cheese making?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never done it.
Do you like goat cheese? :drool:


----------



## KW Farms

No...not much of a cheese person. :sigh:

Do you like Pygmy goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you like Kinder goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really....

Do you like Nubians?


----------



## DavyHollow

Not to own, but to visit  
Who's you're favorite sports team?


----------



## toth boer goats

I don't have one... :laugh: 

do you like American idol?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!!!!
Do you like R&B music?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No.

Do you like John Denver music?? (    )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you like rap music?


----------



## KW Farms

Some rap...but the majority, no.

Do you like hamsters? :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like birds?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yeeeeeeessssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!


Do you own a grand champion?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do you own a MCH?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but I WILL one day! (hopefully! lol)

Do you own a ARMCH?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

nope
a doe that is a pain in the butt to show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

well we haven't shown her yet but I know she will.... she just flops on the ground lol!

have you had more then two does kid on the same day/time


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Have you had a doe have a 5 day heat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a doe keep coming back into heat over and over again


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no (unless you mean their monthy cycle)
HYE sold over 30 goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes sorry that is what I ment

no

do you have any goats with horns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a goat with scurs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

do you have a goat that has gotten frost bite


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE had a goat with a teat spur?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had a goat with 3 teats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, it was a buckling
HYE had a Llama (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

HYE had an Alpaca


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE had fish?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep

HYE been bit by a fish?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE seen a shark?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not in the ocean but yes

HYE been on a whale watch? is is AWESOME!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE been on a plane?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes whe i was like 3-4

HYE been on a boat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Have you going swimming?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep

HYE been rock climbing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do you like to go fishing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes as long as my little brother dosen't put them in my hair!

do you like snakes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes, I wish I had one as a pet.
Do you like spiders?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY!!!

do you like beetles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!
Do you like frogs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!

do you like plaid things?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not really
Do you like yellow things?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No plaid!!! LOVE plaid!

they are ok....

blue things


----------



## .:Linz:.

Yes 

HYE been in a helicopter?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

have you ever been bite by a dog?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
HYE been chased by a coyote?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but have had some run by me... SCARY! 

have you ever seen a fisher cat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you like babies (human)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

do you like monkeys


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you like lions? I LOVE them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really

do you like tigers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESS!!!!!
Do you like rats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep (only pet rats)

do you like mice


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes 
Do you like nice udders?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!!  :drool:

do you like elf ears?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!!
Gopher ears


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I do

What type of grain do you feed? (if any)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Purina Goat CHow
How much grain do you feed your goats a day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

1/2 cup to preg. does
1 cup to nursing does
and all they can eat while on the milk stand

How many times a day do you milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

two
How much milk do you get from one doe a day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I am only milking Puffy right now and she is giving me a pound to a pound and a half 2X a day..... but she is getting better!

What is the most milk you have gotten from your doe?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

9 1/4 cups
What's been your biggest win in the show ring?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

so far a 4th (we only went to one show last year and it was our first year showing)

What is the best buck you ever bred your does to?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Probably Olson Acres Valentino's Legacy
What's the best doe you've ever owned?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm..... not sure, I have only owned the 6 we have now...... and I would say Puffy has the best udder and Brook I just LOVE to watch her walk around! 

What is the best goat you have ever owned


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Humm.. as for SR does I would say Peach or Stella. As for JR does I'd say Dill's Talk That Talk or CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan. Oh and I LOVE Dill's GA Rinky Dink. So I really dunno! 
What's the worst kidding you've ever had?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well..... Either last year having a doe kid get 'stuck' and clog up the works or the stillborn this year

What is the worst thing that has happened to your goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I guess one passing away during the night from what I believe was a heart attach
How much hay do u feed a day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We feed 4 to 5 flakes a day


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't forget the question


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sorry! trying to feed a goat at the same time! 

do you have a website?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but we do have a Facebook page 
How many siblings do you have? I'm starting to run out of ideas again!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 3 two sisters and a brother

are you an only child


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
how many goat kids have you had total?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> No, but we do have a Facebook page


 You should make a weebly site or some other free one... It is SOOO much fun! I love making them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

This year?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, in total


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nine so far

How bout you? sorry I can't think of any Q's


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> [quote="Lost Prairie":19amqx33]No, but we do have a Facebook page


You should make a weebly site or some other free one... It is SOOO much fun! I love making them![/quote:19amqx33]
I'm not very good at that kind of stuff  We are going to have one made this fall though 



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> nine so far
> 
> How bout you? sorry I can't think of any Q's


I don't know. Like 30 or something!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It is so easy! look at mine, I would never be able to do something like that! I love doing it!

WOW! lots of kids!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like the design of yours!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

thanks!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you forgot a question


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops!
How many goats do you have right now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

9 

How many babies do you have right now


----------



## RMADairyGoats

6, but more are on the way!
How many animals total do you have right now?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

umm let me think
1 dog
2 cats
13? rabbits (2 are preg.)
9 goats (1 left to kid)
2 fish
oh and 10 chickens 

And I think that is it.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And same Q back to you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hummm.. Lets see 
5 dogs
4 cats
7 horses
17 chickens
17 goats (including babies)
Sooo...50 critters

How many times a day do you milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

twice 

What age do you wether


----------



## RMADairyGoats

1 month
what age do you disbud?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

As soon as the buds come up so within a week

when do you wean


----------



## RMADairyGoats

12 weeks
Do you free choice feed your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No

Do you give free choice hay


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do you feed your dry does grain?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes just not alot

do you feed your bucks grain


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you feed your milking does beat pulp?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but have been thinking of adding it

do you feed alfafa pellets


----------



## RMADairyGoats

You should! Beat pulp is incredible!!!!!! You can't even imagine how much more they produce on it!
Yes
Do you feed BOSS?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok That is good to know! Thanks!

Yes 

do you feed kelp


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
do you feed Calf Manna?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

What type of Min. do you use


----------



## RMADairyGoats

the purina ones from the feed store.
What kind of grain do you use?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blue Seal Premium Dairy Goat Pellet and for the kids we use B.S Caprine Chalnger or B.S Meat Got Pellet

Do ou feed Alfalfa hay


----------



## KW Farms

Yep...year round.

Do you have a barn?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sort of.... lol1 it was a garage... now it is our barn!

Where do you house your bucks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

in a empty stall in the horse barn
Do you have any pet wethers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do you have any 'pet' does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
How about you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

do you have any fish? LOL! sorry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! No
When's your birthday?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jan. 10th

yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

June 30th 
What's your favorite holiday?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

christmas

what is your favorite season?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

summer
What's your main goal with your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

To breed show quality *dairy* goats

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

To breed top quality ND's that know how to fill the milk pail as well as preform in the ring 
What's your favorite color?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Goat color? Chamioees (sp) or blue(< not goat!)

How many times a year do you breed your does?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I was asking about goat color  
Once
How many registries are your goats registered with?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! 

Puffy and Mazie are AGS/ADGA and the rest are AGS soon to add ADGA

How often do you milk your does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

twice a day
how many times a yeardo you breed your does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Once

How old do you breed your does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

two years old
How long do you keep your does in milk?


----------



## KW Farms

Depends.

Are you/did you watch the Kentucky Derby?


----------



## rosti

I am!


Who do you think is going to win?


----------



## KW Farms

I was hoping Union Rags would win.

How many bucks do you have?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

three
How many does do you have?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

8

and you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

20, but some of those are sold kids 
Do you have a milking machine?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... too much work for my 3 does in milk! LOL!

do you like hand milking or would you rather a machine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I like it, but want a machine!
bucklings or doelings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

doelings

steep rump or short necks


----------



## RMADairyGoats

well I don't like either, but I guess short necks
short bodies or nice udders


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nice udders!

What do you look for in a buck?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Lots of things from the genetics behind them to their conformation. Also, I want whatever is in their backround to be very stong in what I think my does are lacking.

What makes you want to retain a doeling?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If they are a nice improvement over their dam, and what I am looking to 'fix'/add to my herd.... and if I think her udder will be nicer them her dam's, and the genetics! (but that is last on my list  )

If you were to buy a doe what would you look at?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Her udder (if any), her lines, and her conformation 
Have you ever retained a buckling of your own?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but would like to keep one from Puffy, and if our Jr. does have nice udders then we will have to see what we get LOL!

How many different bucks have you had?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

8
How many different does have youy had?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

just the gals I have now..... unless you want to count last years doe kids 

What is the most goats you have had at one time?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

25 with the kids
How many goats total have you sold?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

9 but we gave 2 wethers away so if that counts 11

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

something like 45 to 50
I'm running out of ?'s!
What color are your eyes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! same here! That's why I threw you ? back at you!

Brown

what color is your hair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
dirty blonde/brown
How about you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

brunet/brown 

and 'bout your eyes?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

bluish green I guess
How about you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

brown

I have no more ?'s!!!!! LOL! ummm...... do you want to get your drivers license?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops! Just realized I already asked you that :roll:
Not really
How tall areyou?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

That is funny cause I don't either! 

I have no clue... like 5" something lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
If you could of picked any other name for yourself, what would it be?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IDK

I really like Brooklyn

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Vanessa, I LOVE that name! Funny how both of us named goats after what we wished we were named 

If you could only watching 1 TV show, what would it be?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! if I ever have a daughter thats what I want to name her

19 kids &counting

What is the latest you have ever stayed up


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same here.If I have a daughter she'll be named Vanessa 
all night
If there was only 1 singer you could listen to, who would it be?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not fair!

Mrs. T****** (Worship singer @ my church)

If you had 2 sell a goat wich one?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hummm...Mabel
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Geoegia or Love Bug

What animal would you sell if yyou had 2


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I guess Zipper the rooster, but I don't want to sell him either!
Who would you rather talk about more: bucks or boys (human)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Depends on what boy(s) we'er talking about  LOL!! 

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Like you, it depends  But Justin Bieber would be one of my interest  :laugh:

Do you enjoy giving goats a bath?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EEWWW!!!!! LOL!! Not a 'Beleiber' sorry! LOL!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Well then who tickles your fancy? lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A boy I know... and..... he is CUTE! LOL! but I'm not gonna say his name here! (with my luck he would find it!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Would that be a bad thing??? lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not sure.... but he has a GF so it doesnt matter...  if you want details PM me LOL

do you like clipping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Aww that stinks 
YES!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!
do you like milking?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah it does....

y3s you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

^What does y3s stand for?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorry Yes... I hit the 3 by mistake... stupid wii!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

OK  LOL!
yes
do you like giving shots?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

do you like banding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no

Do you enjoy playing with baby goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! LOL!

Do you like donkeys?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

they're okay

Do you like Llamas?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really

alpacas?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't really like them either
Do you like to eat pork?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!! as long as it's FRESH! LOL!

do you like bacon?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!!
Do you like beef?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!!

do you like chicken?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

not really...
Do you believe in ghost?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you talk to your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YEP!  

do you sing to your goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, they would not enjoy that very much 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
yes I do.... (they don't like it too much! LOL!)

what is your favorite color?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

blue
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same! I LOVE blue!

what is your least favorite color?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yellow or orange.
who's your favorite ND breeder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thats hard!

I really like Rosasharn..... But I like A LOT of others too!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I really like TX Twin Creeks, Dill's, NC PromisedLand, Willow Moon, Dragonfly and Rosasharn.. So I don't really have a #1 fav..
Have you shipped a goat in from another state via airplane?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

have you ever lived in in another state?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well kinda, I was born in AZ and then we moved to OK when I was like 6 months old, and then here..And have lived in CO ever since.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope lived in NH all my life....

what is your favorite food


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Domino's pizza 
What's your favorite drink?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Mnt. Dew!

you? (and pickle juice does not count! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Darn!  Okay well if it doesn't count than I'd also say Mountain Dew  YUM!
How long is your hair? Sorry running out of stuff to ask again!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well my mom just trimmed it and it is going to be cut/styled soon..... Maybe alittle over 12in.

what about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not totally sure, but it comes down past my shoulders by a few inches...
Do you have highlights in your hair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes, red, but they are hard to see unless the sun hits it just right (they are natural)

Do you have freckles? LOL! sorry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
no
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes a few

what 'bout highlights in your hair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes I do, they're blonde 
Have you ever wore fake eyelashes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I think that would be rather uncomfortable! 

do you wear glasses? 8) LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!! No!
Have you ever wore high heels?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorta... They didn't make it out of the house!  LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Are you kidding, I'm always tipping over stuff with flip flops on, let alone high heels!!! I would be flat on my face! LOL!!! 
Have you ever entered in a beauty pagant?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HA! I'll enter a BP when pigs fly! I would hate to get all dressed up for nothing! eww! esp. the dress part! 

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!! I would hate that too!
No
Do you haveyour ears pierced?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

Do you have your nose priced LOL! ( I'm pretty sure I know the answer!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

If you were guessing no, then you'd be correct 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep that is what I thought! LOL!

No!

do you like deer meat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never tried it...
Do you like chicken?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's good!

yes

do you like wild boar meat? LOVE it!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
How many dogs do you have, and what breed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

one, a Golden....

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We have 5, three labs and 2 blue heelers.
What about cats? How many do you have?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

2 cats.... no clue what breed... LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We have 4, I have no idea what breeds either!
Do you leave collars on your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes... all of them but the babies...

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, they all have plastic chain collars on...I love them!
Do you leave show chains on them?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope, they all have really loose dog collars on.... I only have one chain, so we use mostly leather collars for shows...


When do you plan to get your Driver's license


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No clue! I guess when I have to  For now, I'm happy driving the Club Car around the pasture 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

same as you! Prob. after I turn 18 and get a real job.... 

What do you do in your spare time?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Clean goat pens of course  There isn't a lot of spare time around here..LOL!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

do stuff with my goaties! (And come on here of corse!) 

What is your fav. thing about goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

bottle feeding, showing and clipping!

You? Sorry can't thing of anything else!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I can tell!  LOL!

Showing, clippin, milking, and just being with them!

I have like no Q's left! LOL! 

What is your least Fav. coat color?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Flashy colors of any kind
What would you rather do, be on TGS or doing school work? I think I know the awnser to this one


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know you know the answer! LOL!
Be on TGS!!!!

you? LOL!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
TGS!!!!
Have you ever babysat for someone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes, 2 boys that live near me.... and some people up the road... (and my siblings & cousins! ) 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes, for our neighbors...
Do you play any sports?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

only if you count ridding horses a sport!? LOL! I'm not a sports kinda gal! LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Me either!
no
Did you buy all your goats with your own money?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No Georgia is my sister's goat, and Gingersnap is mine they were our first two and were birthday presents! I did buy Mazie and most of Puffy, and I paid to breed the girls last? year.... sooooo LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I paid for some of them...I bought Talker with my own money, and a few others that we don't have anymore...
What do you wear (clothes wise) most often? Sorry


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! my PJ's LOL! or a pair of jeans and a T shirt


What about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pretty much the same as you  
Do you like your goats to have "donkey heads?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no I like a cute, pretty, head!
LOL! 
you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't really care, Peach and Firecracker have umm...How do I put this nicely...UGLY HEADS!! Lol!
Do you have bangs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOl!!


Eww! No! I don't like them on me! but I do on some other people... LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes, but they're way off to the side..
Would you consider yourself a social person?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I like that! That is how my sister has hers.. I don't think they look good on me!

um... not really... I am on here! and with people I know! but not to random people (or boys! LOL!)

What about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The same  I love chatting with you/other members, and also at goat shows, that other than that I don't like to be bothered LOL!
Do you have any tattoos on your body?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Oh yah! like five! LOL! no not really!

Are you sarcastic? I AM!!!! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!!!!!! Very, very, VERY sarcastic!
Do you like TGS? Sorry can't think of anything else!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! see # like 150 of things we have in common! LOL!

YEP! 

Do you like fish?


----------



## DavyHollow

I do!

What's the most romantic thing you can think of?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't know, kissing I guess 
Do you like the Twilight Saga?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^LOL!

YUCK! LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE IT!!!!!!
Are you shy when it comes to meeting new people?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes.....

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, not really...
Do you watch Dancing With the Stars?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

Do you watch The Voice?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you watch Glee?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you watch Spongebob Squarepants?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I haven't seen that in YEARS! last time I watched it I was like 6! LOL!

How about you?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Actually sometimes I do 
Do you have a lot of coyotes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I can hear alot sometimes.... 

I know you do so I won't re-ask your Q LOL!

Do you have alot of bears?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

nope, none at all out here..
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We have a family of Black Bears here... 

Do you have Fisher Cats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you have badgers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

don't know.... LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

a few...
Have you ever been bucked off by a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep!  LOL!


what is the tallest horse you have ridden


----------



## RMADairyGoats

15 hands 
Do you have a milking order?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oh come on whats that! LOL! I have ridden 17+ hh horses! LOL

Yes, right now it goes Georgia, Puffy, then Snappy

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Wow! That's big!
Yes, it goes Sydney, Peach, Stella then Mabel.
HYE had a pony?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

HYE had a big goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but want one 
Do you have your own house? LOL sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I still live with my parents! LOL! but they own the house if that's what you mean, we don't rent it! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope LOL!
Do you free choice feed your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no only minerals and baking soda

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, they're all free choice fed hay and minerals...
Do you test your herd for CAE every year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but we plan to start

what do you test for?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

CAE and CL, all have been neg 
Do you have a cell phone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!

no.... no need for one really.... sometimes I want one though....

do you have an iPod?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, but it's for music..I think it's an iPod Shuffle or something.
What's your favorite actively?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yah mine is too.... I have an OLD iPod Nano, while the rest of my family have iPod touches! LOL!

clipping goats!!! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Clipping or showing goats 
Do you like dancing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOO!!!
Do you milk your does two times a day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

how often do you feed your bottle babies?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Depends on the age...For the first week they did it every 4 hours, and then they're cut down to 5 a day, and when they're 2 1/2 weeks old they get 4 a day..When they're a month they get 3 a day, when they're a month and a half two a day..And from 8 weeks to 12 weeks only one.

Have you ever wanted to bottle feed all your kids, or do you always want to dam raise?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes I would like a bottle baby or two but I like dam raising...

Do you pasteurize all your milk?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes 
Do you use a pasteurizor, or drink it raw?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I don't drink it! LOL! but everyone else drinks it raw.

What is your favorite holiday?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Christmas
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

same

When is your B-Day?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

June 30th 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

January 10th 

do you know all your goats birthdays by heart?! LOL! I do!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Most of them!
How did you get your first goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Friends of ours told us about some free unreg. Nubians that were preg..... Well it didn't work out... and My mom wanted small goats.... So we went and look at two that were for sale.... They came home the next week! 

Ho about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I found an ad on Craig's List for some Nigie/Pygmy kids and thought they were adorable and bugged my Mom that I wanted one. We almost got pygmies but then ended up with Nigies because they were more colorful.
Who is your favorite Nigie breeder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can not answer that Q fairly! LOL!

What is your favorite LM breeder?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!! Me either!
Autumn-Acres 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I really like Longvu here in NH.... but I like alot of others too!

What about Alpine?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

There are A LOT of beautiful ones, but I'm going to go with either Autumn-Acres or Harmody Alpines 
What about Saanens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Umm... Fox's Pride


Nubians?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Kastdemur's
Pygmy?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I don't know of any Pygmy breeders.....

Togg?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't really know any Togg breeders...
What about Oberhasli?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Don't know any LOL!

What is your Favorite breeder of any breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well for ND's I think it's PromisedLand and for the big breeds it's Autumn-Acres 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ah! I have NO clue!!!! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!
Do you enjoy hiking?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes 

Do you like boating


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not really..
Do you like plane rides?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... I haven't been on a plane in FOREVER!!!! LOL!

do you like fishing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, kinda
Do you like 80's music? (YUCK)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yuck is right! LOL!

do you like 70's music? (YUCKO!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

THE WORST!!!!!
Do you like pop music? No that's more like it


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some what...

Country Music?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Don't really care for it..But I do like Lady Antebellum, but she's the only one 
Do you like rap music?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No!

do you like rats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really?! I like rap 
yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not me! yuck! LOL!

yep! I had 2.... then my mom made me get rid of them cause they stunk! (they were boys)

what about mice?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Do male rats stink? Never had a rat before (I think my mom would die) LOL!
LOVE! There's one in our barn right now and it's really cute! <3
Do you feed the wild birds?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Ya! so do male mice! Ya my mom won't let me get anymore! (5 mice and 2 rats.... She's done! LOL!)

I don't like wild mice 

sometimes

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! My mom would not let me have one! She is scared to death of rats  Dunno why..They're cute!
Yeah, my mom feeds them every morning.
Have you ever had a pet snake? I SOOO want one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO WAY!!! LOL! I hate snakes!!! They scare me!

What do you do with all your extra milk?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really! They're soooo cool! I'd love to have one I could carry around on my neck all day!
dump it down the drain 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! that is gross!

We give it to a pastor in RI

What is your favorite food


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Domino's pizza 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUM!

that's hard but tacos

favorite animal?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GOATS!
Do you like shopping?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

for my goats yes! for me... not as much lol!

What about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, HATE shopping for myself! The mall is the worst 
Would you consider yourself to be "lady like?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yah too many people! but I know someone who works there! 

no not really! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I HATE the mall!
No, not really! 
Do you enjoy going to parties? I think I know the answer to this


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes you know the answer! NO!!  LOL!


do you like camping?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like boating?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

kinda

are you scared of heights?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, I like being up high 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... but I get a little creeped out looking down... but I can handle it! 

what is your fave store?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

The feed store 
What's your least favorite store?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

The Christmas Tree Shop (it smells gross) 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Walmart 
Do you listen to the radio when you milk?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I used to till my dad stole the radio  So i use my iPod... does that count?! LOL!

do you like milk


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep it counts 
I like cow milk, but GM is YUCKY!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I don't really like cows milk and I can't stand GM!!! 

who is your fav. singer?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

RIHANNA!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

umm..... country would be Taylor Swift but I also really like Royal Tailor

Favorite flower?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Roses 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hmmmm.... I like Pansies

are you allergic to anything?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not any more when I was younger I was to Red #40.... 

do you like fish?


----------



## coltrule

yes.

Do you like horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

do you like donkeys?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're okay
Do you like Mules?


----------



## coltrule

Not really lol

Whats your fav color?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

blue
You?


----------



## coltrule

Mine is Blue too :hi5: :applaud: 

fav name


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Cool! 
Vanessa
Fav. state?


----------



## coltrule

hm,well I Indiana,MO, ( I live in AR through lol)

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

TN or VA 
Favorite kind of goat?


----------



## coltrule

hm, probly well I don't know,to many haha

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nigie!!!

Fave sport


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Is goat showing a sport?? If not, than I don't think I have one.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Sure it's us goat peoples sport! 

^the same! (or ridding ponies!)

fave animal?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
GOAT!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GOATS!!
LOL!

favorite breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nigerian
2nd favorite breed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LaMancha 

3rd?


----------



## thegoatgirl

My fave is Alpine, buuutt....My third fave is ND.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you forgot a Q


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll ask one 
Do you complain a lot?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol! sometimes!  

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
About certain things, yes, A LOT 
Are you a picky eater?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah, sorta....

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes 
Do you have a play center for your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

do you like lemons


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do you like pickles?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes!but not the juice! 


do you like peppers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No
Do you like onions? YUCK!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GROSS!!!! 

do you like sushi?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GROSS!
tomatoes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ICKY!!!

egg plant


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I agree!
GROSS!!!!
Lima beans


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NASTY!!

kidney Beans


----------



## RMADairyGoats

GROSS!
chilly (YUCK)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like some Chilly

corn on the cob (yum!!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUM!
Is it raining at your house today?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA! no!!!! it hasn't for like 2 days!!!! Yippee!!! lol!

Yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nope, hasn't rained since you sent your "package" 
What's your favorite movie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I'll have to get another one in the mail for ya cause it's killing me here!

IDK..... 

You


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh please do 
My Babysitter's a Vampire 
Do you who Bode Miller is?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! ok I'll work on it!

Um no LOL!

do you drool over udders? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

He's an Olympic skier from NH  My mom thinks he's hot! 
What's states have you been to?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!! No never heard of him!Oh wait you know he does sound a bit familar! Or it could be I know a horse named Bode 

NY,MA,CT,ME and I think that is it.... oh I maybe VT!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! My mom said that when someone that hot comes from you're neck of the woods, you should know about it  LOL!
CA, OK, AZ, NM, and Kansas..That's all I can think of right now..
Did you have a sweet 16 Birthday party?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I may have seen him on the news.... just not 100% LOL!

sorta LOL! it was just me my bestie and another friend.... we just ate and talked and laughed! LOL not super special....

do you like grapes


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

french toast


----------



## coltrule

yep, had some for supper actually haha

do you like black olives?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

YES!!!

you?


----------



## coltrule

LOVE!!!!!!

Do you watch TV?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really....

you?


----------



## coltrule

some times.

do you play board games?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes....
do you play the wii?


----------



## coltrule

oh ya! lol I like the wii hehe.

Do you like football? ( I do hehe)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no Not really into sports....

Baseball?


----------



## coltrule

l like it

tennis?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

bowling


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never done it.. BTW I think you're playing the wrong game 
Do you go out of town often?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!  :doh: 

SORRY!


no not really

you?


----------



## coltrule

same as you,not much. i'd brather hang out with my goats lol

Do you like swimming?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do you have a pet wether?


----------



## coltrule

yes.... I just can't think of the though of not having him... he was a bottle fed,and a big baby now, he keeps my buck company now through lol

Do you have a goat dog?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes 
Do your goats jump on you whenever they see you? Mine do, so cute!


----------



## coltrule

most of them do,for some reason this one doe is still scitchish... 

have you made goat soap? (ps I have to go...bottle babbies woke up hehe)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No but want to.
Have you made goat cheese?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep!

YE made goat Ice cream?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No but have had it before 
Are you a vegetarian?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! do you have to ask that!? LOL! nope! I would die w/o meat!

do you like carrots


----------



## coltrule

yes! 

Do you like green beans?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes!

do you like veggie tales? LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens

YES. Entire childhood right there.

Do you have a mixed herd?


----------



## DavyHollow

Yup! Alpines and NDs (if thats what you meant lol)

Do you know the muffin man?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you have a sweet tooth?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

DavyHollow said:


> Do you know the muffin man?


 :ROFL:



Lost Prairie said:


> no
> Do you have a sweet tooth?


YES!!! LOL!

do you like cake?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YES 
Do you like blueberry muffins?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!

do you like strawberry muffins? they are SO good!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, don't really like strawberries..
Do you like cheesecake? YUM!


----------



## coltrule

Oh ya!!!!!!!

Do you like baked potatoes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!
and to the cheese cake! I could live on it! lol!

do you like Oreos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! LOVE cheesecake!
YES!!!!!
Do you like oreo cream pie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!! and it's really good made with GM!!! (I like to cook with GM lol! just not drink it!)

do you like apple pie?


----------



## Karen

Yes! Do you like rhubarb pie? (just had some yesterday - want more!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

do you like apple crisp


----------



## ThreeHavens

But of course!

Do you like apple strudels?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!

Toaster strudels


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you get excited over really simple things?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well when it is simple goat things... yes! LOL! otherwise sometimes.....

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

same 
Do you plan to have goats the rest of your life?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!! till I'm old and can't take care of myself! (witch I hope NEVER happens! LOL!)

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
yes, my goats will go with me to my grave :laugh:
Do you ever want any other breeds?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I want a LAMancha! LOL!

would you ever want meat goats


----------



## coltrule

I have some as pet meat breed mixes.

Whats your favorite breed of goat?


----------



## DavyHollow

ALPINES!!   no contest  

Have you ever been to a spa?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no and don't plan too! lol!

do you like cats


----------



## milkmaid

Yes, I love them!  
Do you have any polled goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but hope to get one at some point

you?


----------



## milkmaid

Yes, I have two and I'm in love!

If you had to choose one goat never to part with, which one would it be and why?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AHHH! You can't ask me that! LOL!

Well I guess Brook.... but maybe Mazie.... LOL! and I just LOVE them! and their confo!

How about you?


----------



## milkmaid

I don't think I could choose just one, but if I could choose two I'd choose my first doe and the first kid born here - Tessie and Hans.  Just 'cause I don't think I'd be happy without them (or they without me!).


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Those first ones are always specail 
If you had to to do over again, would you have chosen a different breed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! I would like to add Munchies but I LOVE my NDs!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I love the Nigerians, but might possibly have gone with Alpines or LaManchas..In an ideal world, I'd want all three!  Some day!
Would you want Pygmies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

would you want a meat breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, but they're pretty 
Would you want a Saanen?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no not really.... I can't stand white! a sable maybe 

would you want a nubian?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
maybe, love their ears!
Would you want a Togg?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hm... maybe... like their color LOL!

how about a fiber goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Prolly not..I'm more of a dairy person!
Do you have any bad habits?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I do want a little fiber goat... they are so cute!

hmm.... none that I can think of off the top of my head this second

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, GOAT COLLECTING!!!! lol!
Are you afriad of anything?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I guess I could say the same! hehe! I am a goat hoarder!
spiders! and snakes!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No, not afraid of anything...Don't like bugs, but am not scared of them at all..
Do you do a lot of camping?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well you have to be scared of something!!

we used to.... but not anymore

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think I am...Bugs, mice/rats, snakes, lizards ect. nothing bothers me :shrug:
no
Have you been to an out of state goat show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

no I haven't but will in July

do you like flowers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like flashy colors?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

as long as it is on a nice goat

do you like wattles? LOL! I know what the answer is!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
NOOOO!!!!!
Do you like blue eyes? I know the awnser to that


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
NOOOO!!!!!
Do you like blue eyes? I know the awnser to that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I was right! and YES!!

do you like polled goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
beards


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do like beards! I wish Snappy would grow one.... 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like!
Have you had to re tattoo a goat before?


----------



## coltrule

Nope lol

Have you ever gave a baby goat a piggy back ride ? LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta.. LOL!

do you like baby goat hair cuts? lol!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Not really 
Do you like to stay up late at night?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! oh why not?!

sometimes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! They don't get it even 
Yes
Do any of your goats have a milk goiter?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

no

yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, Yoda has one..
Do any of your does milk a half gal a day or more?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... I get about a 1/2 gallon in the AM from all 3 of them...

yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, Sydeny milks over a half gal. 
What kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! That is awesome! your making it harder again! 

country and Christian music 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! SOrry! we have decided to breed her to Headliner  
R&B, Pop, rap, soul, Hip hop ect. 
What kind of TV shows do you like?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

AHHH!!!! :hair: :GAAH: :help: :laugh: 

I don't watch TV really...

what is your favorit color


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Blue
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blue!!!! so cool!

favorite food


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm..Hamburgers or Pizza  I'm simple 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well right now it is ... CHEESE CAKE!! I am craving one SO bad! (i'm going to get one now!!!)

do you like fudge


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! 
YES!!!!!!
Do you like ice cream?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

do you like cookies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSS!!!!!
Who's your favorite singer of all time?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ummm... IDK Taylor Swift, Royal Tailor, or Sanctus Real.. LOL!


who is your favorite actor


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm.Don't have one..
Do you have a fireplace in your house?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... When I lived with my grandparents I did! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
Do you sleep outside with the goats when they're close to kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well I don't actually sleep... LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
When you go to a show, do you leave the show chains on your goats or take them off when you're done with the class?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We use leather collars for shows ( I do want some chains though) but we leave them on and put their 'barn collars' on too...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, we leave the show chains on them the whole time. It's easier than taking them on/off..
Do your goats have name tags?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do your goats have bells?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do your goats have number tags?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

how often do you trim hooves


----------



## RMADairyGoats

every 8 weeks
Do you give your goats a dairy clip before kidding?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes.. 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Usually not, unless they're a FF and I want to see their udder..
Do you tattoo your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

my mom does! LOL!

do you give shots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I gave one! LOL!

do you like to swim


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
Do you like to water ski?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never done it...
do you like tubing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never done it.
Do you like plane rides?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no not really

boating?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
skiing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

hiking


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wrong game!
But like!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha! sorry!

do you sing & dance around in your PJs? LOL! sorry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! Maybe 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha!

um.... when I am alone in my room!

do you like spicey things?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no not really

do you like sour things


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes 
Are you right oe left handed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*or


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

right

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

left
Do you think Justin Beiber is hot? Think I know the awnser to this


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GROSS! NO WAY!!! haha! 

You? (I know the answer!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHAH!
Maybe a little 
Do you ever think you'll have over 50 goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A little?! LOL!

Yep! LOL! If I have my way yes!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Okay a lot 
LOL!
yeah prolly 
Do you put sweaters on your goats if they get cold?


----------



## ThreeHavens

We've only had a baby get cold once, so I brought her in the barn and we snuggled under the heat lamp together (=

Do you own a retired doe?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you own a pet doe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

at what age do you breed your ff does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

A year and a half to two years old
Do you pick hay out of your hair on a daily bases?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes I do! hehe!

do you pick hay out of your clothes upon coming in the house?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes! Hehe!
Do you pick hay out of your bra often? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! yes I do! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA! :ROFL:
Yes  I whole bunch of it fell on me (about 5 flakes) this morning when I was getting the goats hay 
Do you watch much TV?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! :laugh:

no not really

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Are you on the computer much?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES! LOL! too much!

and I know you are too!

do you have MGS (I know the answer!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YES!!! Really bad!!!
You? (know the answer)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HAHA!!! LOL!

yes I do! good thing I am broke!

do you like to paint


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
NOOOOOO!!!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no not really....

do you like to draw


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes sometimes
Do you like to write?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no I hate it!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
HATE!!!!!!
Do you like reading?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

depends on the book but if it is good I won't put it down! LOL!


----------



## KW Farms

Do you like hamburgers?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do u like hotdogs?


----------



## caprine crazy

kinda not my favorite, but I'll eat it.
Do you like Spongebob?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

Do you like TGS?! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No?! Love Spongebob 

YES!!!!!!!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no not really

YES YES YES!!!!!

do you like to show


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YEEESSSSSSSS!!!!
Do you like milking?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
YES!

do you like kidding out your does?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! 
At what age do you let kids go outside?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

at about three days when we are home... then all the time at a week...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ours can go out in the kid pens when they're two days old and stay out all day.
Do you ever plan on doing CAE Prevention?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No, I do plan to start testing yearly, but no need to do prevention if my herd is free.....

Do you like shopping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not really...
Have you ever sold a goat for butcher?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, a wether...
Have you taken a goat to the sale before?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope we don't have to do that with our boys 

no

how often do you clean your goat pens/stalls


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No particular time, just when it starts getting yucky.
Do you name all your kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

most of the time...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We put down registered names, but don't do barn names... They're just called C1, C2, C3 ect. LOL!
Do you have any wild goats (scared)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! LOVE those name!  hehe!

well Brook gets scared of silly things LOL! but thats it

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yeah, a few of ours are kinda scared of people...
Do you have number tags on your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you have any goats with scurs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes... Love Bug, Snappy, and GA's wether....

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
Have you ever had to retattoo?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

Do you like tea (lol! sorry!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! yes I do 
Does Lovey like tea? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! YES she does!!!

do any of your goats like ppl food


----------



## caprine crazy

YEAH! My goat eats Cheetos and McDonald's french fries!
your goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes!!!
Have you gone to an out of state show before?


----------



## caprine crazy

No
Have you ever won Grand Champion before?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
HYE done 4H?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep

HYE been in FFA


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
HYE done AGS Nationals?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... I was planning on it when it was in NJ.... but it isn't anymore... 

how often do you trim hooves


----------



## RMADairyGoats

That would have been cool 
Every 6 weeks
Do you kiss your goats on the lips? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... Maybe next year it will be somewhat close...

Yep! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep! Talker LOVES kisses!
Do you hug your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

Yep every day!

do you tell your goats secrets?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! yes sometimes 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep lots of them!

do you like school work? Sorry running out of Qs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
NO!!!!!!!!
Do you let your goats sit in your lap?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I do...

do you let kids jump on your back?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes 
Do you snuggle with your girls?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeppers 
Do you put kids in your coat if they get chilled?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I put them in my coat anyway! LOL!

Do you like to sit with the new babies for hours?


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!!
Do you have a goat that has BIG time attitude?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ug YES!

do you have a goat with horns


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you talk to your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep all the time! 

do you sing to your preg does bellies?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes 
Do you carry your baby goaties with you everywere you go?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not every where but yes LOL!

do you want a LaMancha? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YESSS!!!!!!!!
Do you want an Alpine?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well I wouldn't mind a few that I have seen 

Do you want to win the raffle kid at Nats.?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're soooo beautiful!
YESSSSSS!!!!
Do you enjoy having your picture taken?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! NO! NO!!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I hate it!  I don't mind being behind the cam, but in front is NNOOOOOO good!

Do you like moonspots?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Yes!! Love them!

do you like Polled goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, only some of them can't get pregnant...But if they can breed, I love them 
Do you like chamoisee?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! well they just take forever 

YES!!! LoVE it!

do you like Buckskin?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!
Do you want Bird Is The Word


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Uh don't tease me!!! YES YES YES!!!!!! Anyone want to donate me the $ for him?!  LOL! JK! 
Oh and I'll take Sweet Thang too!

Do you want Dorcas?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

YES!
Do you want Uproar?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes! or a kid out of him!

Do you want Summer Love? I do!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
Do you want Birdy (the doe)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh YES YES YES!!!!! I want her as bad as I want her son!!!

Do you want Sweet Thang?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YES!
What about Sweet Thang's mom, can't think of her name :chin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

revolution I think... I want her too!


sensation?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep that's her!
WANT!
Do you want Duh, Winning?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! me too!!

Yes!!!

what about Cloudy!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll take her!
How about Tina?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes! What a pretty gal!

Zenyatta


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE HER!
Do you ever want to have a herd of 100?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe not THAT many! LOL! but I do want a LOT!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

sure! The more the marrier!
Do u have a cell phone?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
What's your biggest pet peeve?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm..... IDK really.... I hate it when some one touches me with a pice of hay/grass LOL!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!
Well one of them is when the horses rake their bottom teeth on the metal gates! Uggg I hate that sound! I get the shivers just thinking about it!

Do you like making websites?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I hate that too! It's like nails on a chalk board! And High Pitched noises get me too...

Yes!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh I HATE it!!!
YES!
DO you like reggae music?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Reggae is like??? LOL! sorry!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Actually IDK. I don't listen to it! 
Do you eat onions?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I have heard of it just not sure quite what it is!

No Yuck!

Do you eat avachdos (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
NO GROSSSSS!!!!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No NASTY!

do you like Chips


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Agreed!
Yes 
Do you like roller coasters?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some LOL!

Do you like camels?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yeah I guess..
Do you like Zebras?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! I want a Zedonk so bad!

do you like Zorses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
Do you like preg. goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!! 

do you like breeding goats


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yees
Do you like kidding out your does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!

Would you like to go and kid out other peoples does?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like clipping


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
What's your favorite song of all time?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ummm.... IDK! I like a LOT of songs! 

you (i know it!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Do Ya Thang by Rihanna (is that would you thought I was gonna say?)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... I was thinking Talk That Talk 

you forgot a Q


----------



## caprine crazy

I will ask a Q then.
What blade do you use to clip the belly of your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not sure...... LOL! I don't know what it is off the top of my head...

you?


----------



## KW Farms

10 size blade on the body.

Do you like goats with blue eyes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes!!

do you like goats with wattles


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> No... I was thinking Talk That Talk


I love that one too!



J.O.Y. Farm said:


> yes!!
> 
> do you like goats with wattles


No
Do you like goats with moonspots, blue eyes and wattles?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

YES!!!

do you like Buckskin


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YYYYYESSSS!!!!!
Do you like gold/cream colored goaties?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

do you like white


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's okay
Do you like cou?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!

Swiss? (I know this one!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's alright...
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!! lol!

Chammie?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! 
Black


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

me too!

ummm.... dislike!

pink LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
It's okay.
Do you like the color blue?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!!! My favorite!!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep, mine too 
Do you like orange?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Cool!
Not really...

Do you like plaid? I love plaid!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! It's okay...Not my fav, but not my least fav either 
Do you like black?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE plaid! LOL!
Black..... umm.... sorta..... depends....

do you like silver dapple horses


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
They're okay...
Do you like siver bays?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Yes

do you like bays


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, we have two soild 'big' horse bays! Love that color!
Do you like palomino (sp)?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Jenny was a bay....

Like

Chestnut


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She was beautiful 
like
Do you like duns?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She was....  

yes!

do you like roans?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:hug:

yes!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks :hug:

Yes!!

do you like Arabians


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!!!!! 
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!

do you like QHs


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you like Morgans?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!!

do you like Minis


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do you like Paso Finos (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes they are really pretty!

do you like Fresians(sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, they're beautiful 
Do you like draft horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some of them

Have you ever ridden a $25,000 warmblood?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes. He was AWESOME! He was worth 75,000 but hurt his leg...

do you like ponies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wow!
Not really..
Do you like Lippazaners (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes! I would love to go watch a show!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes they're pretty.
Do you like zorses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes I want one!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
They're cool!
What about Zebus?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

A what?!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

U haven't heard of them?!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not that I can think of!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It's those cows with the big hump. 
What are two things you hate the most?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OH! Yes! The S at the end through me off.... IDK why LOL!

bugs and reptiles! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Animals raking their teeth on the gates and having anything in my ear (I HATE that!)

What are two of your favorite things?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have to agree with those too!

GOATS! and TGS! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!! Having anything in my ear will send me over the edge!!!!

Same! Well I love the horses and chickens too though..So IDK!

Would you rather milk or clip?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

HAHA! choices choices! 

Hmmm.... depends on the day.... but most of the time clip

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Hard one.... probably milking, I love milking


Horses or snakes


----------



## KW Farms

Horses.

What's your favorite flavor icecream?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm... Strawberry cheese cake!

What is your favorite fruit?


----------



## caprine crazy

peaches
favorite ND breeder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh that's a hard one!
Ummm.... I have really been admiring the Dill's herd....

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

I like little tots estate

Whos your fave goat in all of the world?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That is not a fair question!

My Snappy, Brookie, and Mazie! LOL!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

I'd have to say my Miracle!

Whos ur fav nubian breeder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a big Nubian fan.... but I like Saada a LOT! LOL!

Fave Alpine Breeder?


----------



## caprine crazy

I REALLY like Redwood Hills!

Whos ur fav Lamancha breeder?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are nice too!

Hmmm... i like Dalton's Way.... But I don't know too many breeders... ( I try not to look! LOL!) But I like Longvu here in NH too...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sorry! forgot the Q!! 

what about you?


----------



## caprine crazy

IDK alot of breeders either. I kinda like livin my dream farm.
What's your fav goat color pattern?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Chammoisee (sp)

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Like that too

Your fave standard size breed???


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LaMancha!!!!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Alpine, NUbian, or Togg

Fav mini breed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nigerian! LOVE them!

fave flavor icecream?


----------



## VincekFarm

This is a hard one... lol. Can I say every flavor?

Favorite season?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

Hmmm Kidding and show season!!! LOL!

You?


----------



## VincekFarm

I was talking about winter,spring,summer fall! LOL.

But I must agree with you. 

Favorite color?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know you were  spring!

blue

you?


----------



## VincekFarm

I prefer goats with roaning, my one doeling is like this blue roan everywhere with this white face and blue eyes.  

Favorite school subject?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh goat color!! I like Chammy...

NONE!!! 

goat breed?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Not sure yet since we're getting into Lamanchas  Right now all we've known is Nigerians.

How often do you show your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh lucky you!!! I want a LaMancha SO bad!!!

Well.... last year was our first year.... we went to one show... this year we had a few planned.... and so far it looks like I am bringing my girls to my 4-H fair next week.... and maybe an open in Sept.... LOL! Next year I will have a job and the $$ to show more! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We do about 5 shows a year....

How often do you clip your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lucky! LOL!

at leadt once a year if I'm not showing... but I LOVE to clip! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
just for shows...I don't clip them for no reason cuz they sun burn soooo bad!

Do you have number tags on your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes

Do you test your does every year for CAE?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not yet but plan to start

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes

When you go to get a drink of something out of the fridge, do you pour it in a glass or just drink from the jug?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I pour a glass... 

How about you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I just drink it out of the jug  :laugh: Why dirty a dish?! 
Have you ever tried rock climbing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Ny dad would kill me! He hate sharing drinks LOL! If it is just mine then I chug it from the jug.. LOL! But that is rare so that's why I said no..

not on real rocks... LOL! but yes

HYE tried skiing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHAH! My whole family does it! Even my dad! 

No way! I'd be on my butt in seconds!
Have you ever entered a beauty pageant?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That would be kinda gross in my family.... there is 6 of us!

LOL! Same here! My aunts keep trying to make me go!

NO WAY!!! and NEVER will!

You? (I know the answer!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Haha! You all share the same germs, that's the way I see it!

LOL! I'd pay money to see that!

NOOOOOO!!!!!

Do you floss your teeth?


----------



## rosti

Yep.

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really it doesn't make a difference I eat food that they don't want any more LOL!

LOL! Rude!

Haha!

Sometimes.... 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!

 Well I would!

No...I hate flossing! I'll brush them really good, but flossing rubs me the wrong way!

Are you a good dancer?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gee thaks! I would pay to see you in a BP! 

LOL! My dentist gets mad cause I don't very often! LOL!

Um... no...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Haha! Well you will NEVER see that! EVER!

LOL! so does mine! I just tell them that I do it everynight whenever they ask 

NO!!!
Are you a good singer?


----------



## rosti

I don't know. I never sing alone. I like to sing though.

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Riley!

Um... I don't think so... but other people say yes... (I think they lie to make me feel good :roll

are you a good artist?


----------



## rosti

No!!! I try drawing a horse and it looks like a toad.

Are you a good piano player?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

can U play guitar?


----------



## caprine crazy

No but I can play piano and clarinet. Not at the same time though!
Can u play an intstrument?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

I am learning guitar

do you like clipping


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSS!!!
You?


----------



## rosti

Sometimes. I did today and it was windy. Hair down my shirt, in my hair, and in my pants. :laugh: 


Hoof trimming?


----------



## caprine crazy

UGH! It's a pain to do with a goat that won't stop moving around!

milking?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Love it!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love!

showing


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE IT!
Do you like to fish?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta.....

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're okay...

Do you ever plan on having two or more breeds?


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!! When I get older, I plan on having a total of 11 breeds! That's what I call a crazy dream!
you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
Yes, either Nigerians and LaManchas or Nigerians and Alpines..

Do you use plastic chain collars?


----------



## rosti

Yes.


Do you have chickens?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes

Do you have ducks?


----------



## caprine crazy

no 
do you have rabbits?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you have horses?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
do you have cows?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you have dogs?


----------



## caprine crazy

I have 1 beagle! 
do you have cats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, 4 of them
Do you have any kind of birds?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
do you ever plan on having meat or fiber goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you ever plan on having a dairy breed?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes, when I have like 20 acres of land I want NDs, Alpines, Nubians, Toggs, Mini toggs, Mini Nubians, and Mini alpines. Plus, I want some boers, mytonics, pygmies, and kinders! Yeah I know MGS, we're best friends! LOL! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! You forgot a Q


----------



## caprine crazy

Oops! Sorry! 
Do you ever plan on going on milk test?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes 

do you ever plan on LA?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, we're doing it next year
Do you ever plan on going to a National Show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really?! Way cool!

Yes!! LOL! I plan to go next year! And when it gets closeish LOL!

Do you ever plan to move?


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, when I'm older and go to college then yeah I plan on moving.
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

If the family never moves I plan to move to the US!!!

Has anyone been to Europe?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... I have been to Canada! But that's it besides other US states!

do you like soda


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep!
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lol!

YEp!


----------



## caprine crazy

forgot a q!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:doh: Sorry!

do you like pudding


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really

ice cream


----------



## RMADairyGoats

really?!
like
butterfingers


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah... not a big fan..

LOVE!!

snickers


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I love butterfingers too!
LOVE!
M&M's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like Peunutbutter M&M's!

Twix


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!
like
Hershey's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

reeses (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! 
How often do you take a shower? Sorry really bad ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I try to at least every other day..... LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Every other day 
Do you wash your hands before every meal?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.... I know I should... LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! no not usually! 
DO you like gardening?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! good! I'm not alone!

not really

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Not really...
Have you ever been water skiing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no.. don't think I would be very good at it! LOL!

Have you ever been tubing? That's fun!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Me either!
nope
Have you ever been home alone for a week?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you paint your fingernails? Sorry, again really dumb ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes

you? (sorry I can't think of any! LOL)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes, sometimes
Have you ever gotten a manicure?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no my aunt and my friend keep trying to get me to go with them! I say No thank you! I don't want a random person touching my hands! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Haha!!! 
No way!
Have you ever had a pedicure


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope and my answer is the same as above! 

Have you ever gone to a tea house?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
no, not that I know of
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes.. with You know Who's mom 

Have you ever eaten a slug


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Cool! 
NO gross!!!!!!
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

LOL! HAHA!!

No way!

do you like purple


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Were you shaking the whole time?! LOL!



Yeah it's okay
Do you like pink?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

haha very funny!! NO! I wasn't! (Only cause I don't think I liked RT at the time LOL!)

not a big fan

blue


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHAH!!!!

LOVE!
Do you like black?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes 
Do you like yellow?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's ok... 

neon green!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

it's okay
plaid


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE it! LOL!

LOVE!!! (Ya know who else does too?!)

hot pink


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Hehe! Lemme guess...RT!

ick!
sky blue


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yep! 

What!? I't so cool!

love!

hunter green


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! How did I know?!
Ewww!
like
camouflage


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! It's your super powers!! LOL!

like

pink Camo


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Guess so!
like
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's ok.. kinda plays into pink LOL!

blue camo


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
like
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

skinny jeans


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
tank tops


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes like... would rather my t-shirt though... esp. my new ADGA one 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Glad you like it!
like
Do you watch the tv show "My strange addition?"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep I do!

not really... I don't watch much TV... We only have netflix any way

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

good!

Yes I do 
Have you ever seen a chick hatch?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not fully

do U like dark chocolate?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No it's nasty!

watermellon?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YUM!
LOVE!
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yuck! LOL!

LOVE!!!!

Twin Peaks Soo good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
LIKE!
pickle juice


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are SO good! I wish we could get them here... but we can't... 

YUCK!

baby pickles


----------



## caprine crazy

dislike
relish


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

How do you not like baby pickles!? they are SO good!

like

olives


----------



## meluvgoats

yuck!

Brussel Sprouts (YUCK!!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUMMY!

Those are nasty! 

potatos


----------



## meluvgoats

They're okay

Cauliflour (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yuck

do you like green beans?


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope!

What about... Rocky Road?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yummy!

RR ice cream?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
Have you ever taken a shower with cold water?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

IDK...

has anyone ever dumped ice on you in the shower


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSS!!! So rude!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know!

Yep! it's worse when they put freezing water with the ice!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! Yeah I bet! I just got cold water from the sink dumped on me, but that was bad enough!

Do you do it back?! I do


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Lucky you!

No... I threatened to! But then they said "I know where you live (Or sleep or something) and I know they would do something else to me! LOL!

do you like squash


----------



## caprine crazy

never had it
do you like sweet corn?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Skyla!
yes
Do you like onions?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no way!

do you like baby corns? YUM!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Onions are sooooooo gross!!!
Yes!!!
Do you like peas?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know!! 

Aren't they SOOO good!?

nope! 

do you like green beans?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep they are 

yes
Do you like potatos?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!

french fries?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE!!!!!
Do you like black olives? YUM!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!! LOVE them!!

chinese food! YUMMY!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ick!

Do you like Italian food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What!? YUM!!

like

pizza


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Gross!

LIKE!
french bread


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

like!

dinner rolls


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like!
Do you ever plan on getting a tattoo?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO! But I guess you could say I'm a tattoo artist 
Have you ever pretended to be an animal?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:ROFL: :slapfloor: LOL!!! Too funny!


yes when I'm playing with my brother or sisters

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah when I was little.

do you like mexican food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

some... like tacos! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

some...
Do you like Mini Wheats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Frosted 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I LOVE the chocolate ones!
Do you like Honey Nut Cheerios?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! The strawberry ones are good!

yes 

do you like Lucky Charms


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do you like Caption Crunch?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!! 

Fruity Pebbles?


----------



## meluvgoats

Dont have them over here....

Do you like burnt toast


----------



## caprine crazy

no
do you like Fruit Loops?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do you like marshmallows?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes just not to many! LOL!

hot coco?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Agreed!
like
Do you watch the Super Bowl?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes.... not a big sports person.... (RT's band played at the super bowl!)

do you like CN??


----------



## RMADairyGoats

me either...I never watch it.. 
Wow that's cool!

YESSS!!!!! 
Do you like RT?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Yah it is! I watched that one! LOL!

YES!!!!  :drool:

do you like to be dirty


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

No! 
Do you like to be clean?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well I would rather be clean yes LOL!

do you like anoying people?


----------



## meluvgoats

They can be funny if you annoy them back :laugh: 

Do you like tell tales


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO annoying this one! :hair: 

no

do you like movies


----------



## meluvgoats

if they are good yes

sorry  No Im not bothered to LOL! Unless they annoy me..

Do you like the harry potter series


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wasn't talking about you!! I am talking about a guy at my house right now!

yuck!  nope!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!

NOOOOO WAY!
Do you like Lord Of The Rings?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

The books no! the movie... not sure... been a LONG time! lol!

Narnia?(sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

My mom made me read it for school! It was dreadful!

I don't think I've ever seen that...
What is your favorite TV show?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

good movie! AWEFUL books! LOL!

ummm.... IDK... don't really watch TV...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Toddlers and Tiaras 
What's your favorite book?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Hmm... IDK.. I read alot of them!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

IDK! I like a lot!
How many shows do you do a year?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

at least one! LOL!

We would like to get to 3 or 4

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
depends...Usually like 4...

What are you two favorite kinds of music?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

country and christian 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pop and R&B/Rap

What do you hate the most?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOTS of things! LOL! Umm... bugs!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
having my picture taken!!!!
Do you plan on doing ADGA Nationals next year


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh I hate that too!!! Esp if I'm in a dress!

YES!! as long as all goes as planned!

you (sorry I have no Qs!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!! :ROFL: 
YAY!
Yeppers!
Do you ever plan on doing AGS Nationals?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yippee!! 

I hope to if it come near! I wanted to this year... but it's not in NJ any more 

do you ever plan to move far?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We might finally meet eachother!

YES!!!! Far, far away from this horrible place!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be AWESOME!!! 

LOL! :ROFL:

Not sure... I kinda like NH LOL!

do you like to bake


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes
I plan to move to somewhere in the US so I could maybe one day see you's as well!

Do you like horses? (random)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> That would be AWESOME!!!


Yes it would! It'll happen! I know it!



meluvgoats said:


> Yes
> I plan to move to somewhere in the US so I could maybe one day see you's as well!
> 
> Do you like horses? (random)


That would be awesome too 
Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well if it does that will be way cool! And if other stuff happens that you said will... I'll be weirded out! LOL!

That would be awesome Lauren!

and yes!

do you like cows


----------



## meluvgoats

yes we have lots of cows!
One nearly trampled me the other day :GAAH: 
I LOVE HORSES!
Do you like pigs


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want a cow!
LOL!
Me too!

NO WAY! Well... they taste pretty darn good!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Not really, we have 4 you get used to them.
Cant wait until I have lots of pork on my plate!!!

Do you like rabbits


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I couldn't stand my pigs! But the pork was worth it!

Not a fan.... we have like 30 right now! and they are mean! All but 2 or 3 are going to freezer camp soon!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well if it does that will be way cool! And if other stuff happens that you said will... I'll be weirded out! LOL!


HAHA!!!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:

They're cute 
Do you like chickens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

No.. not really... They are cute and all.... but I don't really like them...

you? (Though I know the answer)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEE them!

Do you like dogs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I was right!

yes

do you like cats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes 

do you like owls?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes they're cool 
Do you like robins?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ys

do you like blue birds?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do u like sparrows?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

purple finch?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like 
Do you like parrots?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

turkeys


----------



## caprine crazy

Sorry to burst your bubble but you guys are playing the wrong game!

sorta like

NDs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! We do that alot! :doh:

LOVE ND's!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Do you like fiber goats


----------



## caprine crazy

sorta...not what I would pick though.

do you like dairy goats? (kind of an obvious answer, but I can't think of any q's!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! LOVE them!

meat goats?


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!!! 

multi purpose goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like!

LaMancha goats


----------



## caprine crazy

like!

Boers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

love them! so cute!

Nigerians


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!!!

Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are pretty and prob. my second fav. standard breed

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah they're pretty!
What's your fav standard breed goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm...I couldn't pick between LaMancha and Alpine!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LAMANCHA!!!!!!

do you like mixed breed goats?


----------



## caprine crazy

depends on what they are a mix of.

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same  I love LaMancha/Nubian crosses 
Do you ever plan on having 100 goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I would like to as long as I can care for and love each one!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

maybe one day 
Do you use plastic chain collars?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do you want another goat  LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!! I want another goat sooo bad!!!

do you ever plan on getting a standard size goat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes, I'm *hoping* to get an Alpine in Sep

Do you ever plan on having more than 2 breeds?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! I want Munchies too!

you


----------



## caprine crazy

yeah I want to try like 11 breeds!!!
would you ever breed meat goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

WOW!!

prob. not

do you have any other pets?


----------



## meluvgoats

yes a dog and a horse!

Do you ever plan to go to the Niagra falls?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have been B4.. don't plan to go again anytime soon though....

you?


----------



## KW Farms

No.

Have you ever surfed?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do you ever plan to go to a desert?


----------



## KW Farms

I am in a desert! :laugh:

Have you been to another country?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

HYE been to a tropical island?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
no
How often do you clean your pens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I clean the shed every day... and outside under hay racks when needed...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I clean the house out once every month or month and a half...The pens whenever it's needed.
Do you pre treat kids for coccidia?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No, only because we don't have high levels for it here...
Do you ever plan on having a milk machine?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

lucky you!

If I ever have alot of goats then yes... but I will still hand milk too!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, that's one of the ONLY good things about CO :laugh:
LOL!
Yes, next year 
Do you like bottle babies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

cool!

yes and no... LOL!

Do you want a kidding cam?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YESSSSSSS!!!!!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes!!

do you want any more bucks?


----------



## meluvgoats

I'll let Riley answer that since I dont have any buck!

Do you ever plan to have goats as your full time career?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! Though I really haven't told anyone..... Everyone wants me to be a vet... or a nurse... or something that "makes money" :roll: I would rather my goats! 

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

I'd like to... but theres a pretty bad recession(sp) in Ireland at the moment so I dont know? But if I ever do get a different career I'd like to be a vet or a barrister(sp). I'll prob will be moving to US when Im older so Im not sure :chin: 

Who's your oldest goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Gingersnap and Georgia... They just turn 3 on the 24th!

what is your youngest goat?


----------



## meluvgoats

Bea

Who is your craziest (sp) goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Love BUg! LOL!

yours?


----------



## meluvgoats

bell!!! She's hyper 24/7!

Who's your prettiest goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Hmm... either Lovey or Mazie.... But not a bad crazy 

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Hmm probably Bea, Bell's just a plain jane (dont tell her that!!)

Would you like to be a moderater on TGS?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No worries! I won't 

Yah I think it would be cool!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh same!

Do you have a horse? (I have a very cheeky one LOL!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No.. sadly... I want one real bad though!

do you like birds


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh I like the exotic ones  

Do any of your goats have moonspots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like wattles?


----------



## meluvgoats

YES!!!!

Do you like moonspots?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like blue eyes?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes 

Do you like buckskin?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's ok...
See riley!!! Wattles are AWESOME!!!!

do you like chammoies(sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO they're sooooo GROOSSSSSSS!
Yes
Do you like gold?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

yes

do you like white overlays


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO WAY!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Nope... can't stand white!

do you like dark buckskin?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me either! Unless it's a Saanen!
YESSSSSSSS!!!!
Do you like swiss?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

YESS!!!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

yes !
Do you like Toggenburg? :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are ok... but not my fave... (LOVE the color though!)

do you want more bucks (if you have any)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No!
You? (know the answer)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! YESSS!!!! Hehe!

do you want more does


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
Do you want LaManchas


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes Oh YES!!!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!
Do you want ALpines?


----------



## caprine crazy

I would like to get into Alpines someday.
you? (know the answer!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSS!!!!
Do you like Saanens?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yesss! Though I wish they could come in different colors :? 
Do you like Nubians?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes!
Do you like Nigerian Dwarves?


----------



## meluvgoats

If they were full sized YESSS! But I still love them anyway but not as much as Toggs!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you forgot a Q


----------



## meluvgoats

ooops  

Do you like mini Nubians?


----------



## caprine crazy

YES! I love mini nubians!

Do you like mini Toggenburgs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorts....

do youlike Mini manchas?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta! LOL! Just LOVE the ears!!! 

how often do you trim hooves


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Every 8 weeks
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I try for every month but most of the time it's 6-8 weeks...

Do you wash your does udder before milking?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you use Fight Bac?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

what vacs. do you give?


----------



## caprine crazy

CD/T and something to protect against pneumonia

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

CD/T and that's it

Do you use a strip cup before milking?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
DO you give your goats kisses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep!
Do you let your goats jump on you?


----------



## meluvgoats

No, mine are a bit big for that!

Do your goats like water?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

they like to drink it! LOL! but no they don't like getting wet

yours?


----------



## meluvgoats

Same!

Do yours like grass?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
Do you goats like eating flowers?


----------



## meluvgoats

YES! Especially when they find out its my parents garden!

Whats your goats fave food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

animal cracker
yours?


----------



## caprine crazy

Fritos!

What hay do you give your goats?


----------



## meluvgoats

Uh... not sure I just call it hay :whatgoat: 

What brand of feed do you feed your goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

I feed Blue Seal

YOu?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We feed Purina
Do you speak with an accent?


----------



## meluvgoats

Dunno I have the Irish accent, but its quite a flat one.

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope 
Do you do 4H?


----------



## caprine crazy

No.  I wish I could though, but our township leader I've heard likes to steal the money from 4H. I have thought about doing it independently though and I might do it next year!

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lost Prairie said:


> We feed Purina
> Do you speak with an accent?


I don't think so but My pen pal from TN said I do.... LOL! Guess everyone does from dif. places... :shrug:



caprine crazy said:


> No.  I wish I could though, but our township leader I've heard likes to steal the money from 4H. I have thought about doing it independently though and I might do it next year!
> 
> you?


That really stinks..  Hope you can do it next year!

Yes i do...

do you do FFA?


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!! I love FFA! Last year I participated in livestock judging and crop judging. There used to be dairy goat judging don't know if there still is but if so I'm so doing that this year!

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's cool! I did livestock judging at my 4-H fair! (Not fun cause I knew noting about cows, pigs, and sheep! LOL!) 

no...

dwere you ever in / are in Girl Scouts?


----------



## meluvgoats

no I'd like to though

Do you have a youtube channel


----------



## caprine crazy

no
do you have a facebook page?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

no.

Are you on twitter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope you?


----------



## caprine crazy

nope but I do have a facebook page.

do you have a myspace account?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

you? (sorry I'v got none!)


----------



## caprine crazy

nope

got a cell phone?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

yeah

have a website? (dumb q I know but I can't think of anything!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yeppers 
Have you ever made a website?


----------



## caprine crazy

No
do you have an E-mail address?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! LOL! Yes I do :laugh:

do you have a buck? I want one SO bad!1!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

no
do you have a "wether collection"? :slapfloor:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! no I don't...

do you have a goat obsession?! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Um no...LOL YESS!!!!
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Just slightly LOL! I mean outta control obession!

do you like to clip?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
YESSSSSS!!!!!! I LOVE it! I think I clipped a total of 22 goats at Nationals including my own..All in two and a half days!
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

WOW!!!! That's a lot of goats!

Well, I've never clipped a goat before LOL!

do you like to trim hooves?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep! Sooooo much FUN!
LOL! Well it's something you need to experience :laugh:

it's alright.
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

I don't mind doing it.
do you like deworming?


----------



## meluvgoats

Not really.

Do you like grooming?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Clipping!? Someone say CLIPPING!?!?!?! LOL! LOOOVVEEEE It!!!!

yes

do you like giving baths?


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, I've never bathed a goat before either! LOL! I don't think it would be that bad though.

do you like giving shots?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No!
Do you like disbudding?


----------



## caprine crazy

Never disbudded either!

do you like banding wethers?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't mind, but they don't like it!
Do you like tattooing?


----------



## caprine crazy

I have held for tattooing. All I can say is that they scream like their being murdered! I don't mind it though.

do you like bottle feeding?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes they do!

YESSSSSSSSSSS! I LOVE bottle feedings 
DO you like dam raising?


----------



## caprine crazy

I do to! It makes the babies friendly, almost too friendly!
Sometimes, if I wouldn't use the milk then I may let mom dam raise.
do you like electric fences?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yep  That's the fun in it!
I don't have anything against them, but have never used it..
Do you have hotline on your fences?


----------



## caprine crazy

no but sometimes I think we need to get some!

Do you use cattle panels?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
No
Do you use chain link?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
do you use barbed wire?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope (Riley and barbed wire don't get along to well now do ya Rile?!  LOL!)

do you have chickens?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA! No we don't! I can't count how many times I've been cut!
Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

Do you have any other animals?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes, lots!
Do you like dogs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes 

do you like cats?


----------



## VincekFarm

I like them, but I'm more of a dog person.

Do you like horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!! 

do you like Minis?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSS!
Do you like webcams?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

YES!!

do you want one?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSS!!!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YESS!!!

Do you want to get a 'big' goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

In the worst way! I want one sooooo bad!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yes! I want a Muchie!! And after showing the Obie at the fair I REALLY want a big goat! LOL!

are you on TGS too much :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I know! I LLLLOOOOOVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEE them!
Yes, yes yes 
You? I know what you're going to say


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh YES!!! LOL! :ROFL:

do you have TONS of names for goat kids


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes! 
Do any of your does produce over a half gal a day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... I bet if Snappy didn't get sick she would have!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

too bad she got so sick 
Yes
Do you like Ryan Seacrest?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yah.... 

sorta..

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I do  
Do you like Jennifer Lopez?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no not really

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! 
Do you like Randy Jaskson?


----------



## caprine crazy

ehh he's ok
Do you like Nicki Minaj?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSSS!!!!!!
Do you like Rihanna?


----------



## caprine crazy

I LOVE NICKI!

Yes

do you like Kelly Clarkson?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too  I like her song "Starships" 

I LOVE RiRi! She's my #1 favorite singer EVER!

Yes
Do you like Usher?


----------



## caprine crazy

That is my fav song by her!!!

yes I like "You Da One". 

yes

do you like Ke$ha?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I really like that one, but I think my fav was "Turn Me On"

Me too! IDK if you've looked on our website, that's Yoda's registered name 

Yes
Do you like Chris Brown?


----------



## caprine crazy

I really like that one too!

I know! That's why I like her so much!

sorta

do you like LMFAO?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She's had some mega hits  I like her newest "Right By My Side"

LOL! Yoda's brother was named Do Ya Thang, another song on the album. Talker was also named after her song feat. Jay-Z "Talk That Talk"

Yes, I like "I'm Sexy And I KNow it" :laugh:
Do you like Pitbull?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! I like Party Rock Anthem.

not really 

do you like Beyonce (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!

YESSSS!!!!
Do you like Lady GaGa?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes!!!

Do you like JLS?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I don't think I know who that is...
Do you like Drake?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

do you like 1 direction?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

do you like Taylor Swift?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes
do you like Kenny Chesney?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes 

do you like The Band Perry


----------



## meluvgoats

No

Do you like Bruno Mars


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta

do you like Owl City?


----------



## meluvgoats

sorta

Do you like Guns'n' Roses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do you like justin bebier


----------



## meluvgoats

YUCK NO WAY!!!!

Do you like Katy Perry?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

Do you like CIMORELLI


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

do you like Adele?


----------



## meluvgoats

sorta

Do you like Emily Sande


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno who that is.
Do you like Train?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta 

do you like kelly clarkson?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, some of her songs.
Do you like Demi Lavato (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

do you like owl city


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunno who that is.
Do you like Elton John? *barf*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! NO!!!

do you like Chris Dughtry (sp)


----------



## caprine crazy

not really
do you like Selena Gomez?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like Jay-Z?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do you like Toby Mac


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

do you like Demi Lavato?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

do you like Jamie Grace


----------



## meluvgoats

No

Do you like Billy Joel


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do you like Thousand Foot Krutch


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunno who they are either!
Do you like T.I?


----------



## caprine crazy

Don't know who that is.
do you like PINK?


----------



## meluvgoats

Ya

do you like girls aloud


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dunno who that is either!
Do you like Beyonce?


----------



## caprine crazy

sorta

do you like Micheal Jackson?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like Flo Rida?


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!!

Do you like Miley Cyrus? *vomit*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!

Ewwww! Mega barf!
Do you like Billy Ray Cyrus?


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!
not really
Do you like P!NK?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
Do you like 1 Direction?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes
do you like Train?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like Carley Rae Jepson?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes! 
Do you like Lady Gaga


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like Alan Jaskson? *BARF*


----------



## caprine crazy

no
Do you like Selena Gomez?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like Kanye West?


----------



## caprine crazy

kinda
Do you like Snoop dog?


----------



## VincekFarm

No, not that into rap.

Do you like swine?


----------



## caprine crazy

kinda but pigs aren't my pick.
do you like cows?


----------



## meluvgoats

yeh we have 14

do you like to make websites?


----------



## caprine crazy

I've never made a website. I really don't have a reason to make one.

do you like to shave goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I LOVE making websites!

YESSSS!!!
Do you make goat milk soap?


----------



## meluvgoats

I like to!

Do you like MA


----------



## RMADairyGoats

never been there
Do you like MI?


----------



## meluvgoats

Dont know anything bout it  
Do you like NH?


----------



## meluvgoats

Dont know anything bout it  
Do you like NH?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never been there either, but it's a beautiful state 
Do you like Africa?


----------



## meluvgoats

Never been there... 
do you like S. America


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never been there either...
Do you like Canada?


----------



## meluvgoats

Ya!!!

Do you like onder: :scratch: :help: :idea: IRELAND!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Never been there either, but I'm sure it's beautiful 
DO you like CO?


----------



## meluvgoats

Not beautiful, dont go there unless you have 1000000000 raincoats and 100000000000 pairs of wellyboots. Oh and dont go there if you dont like rain or mud :wink: 

Well I hear from you that its horrible, but I dont really know :whatgoat: 

Do you like Europe?


----------



## caprine crazy

yeah especially when I think about where our country is heading.
Do you like America?


----------



## meluvgoats

Europe isnt doing great either :sigh: 

Yeh I love America!!!
Do you like Austrailia(sp)?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes

do you like Asia?


----------



## meluvgoats

Sorta

Do you like watching the olympics


----------



## caprine crazy

I haven't got to watch the olympics because that TV station doesn't come in. We don't have cable.

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I haven't been watching them, but my mom and dad love it 
Do you want more goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!!

did y'all miss me!? LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

Will you be sad when I leave for 8 days?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well that's good!! I missed all you!!

YYYYYEEEEEESSSSSS!!!!!!

are you excited for kidding season!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:hug: 

LOL! I'll miss you guys too!
YESSSS!!!!
Do you want lotsa doe kids


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:hug: 

YESSS!!!!
you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSS!!!!
Do you want to go to ADGA Nationals


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES YES YES YES!!!!! Ever so bad!! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! That would be beyond awesome!

YESSSS!
Do you want to clip Ellen's goats


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just remembered yesterday that my grandparents have a motor home! now All I need to find is someone to drive and a trailer! LOL!

YEEEEESSSSS!!!!!!

do you want to clip Brookie?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

AWESOME!

YES! 
Do you want to clip Sydney?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know!!! 

YES!!!

do you like wattles LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Well atleast she doesn't mind you taking her "pants" off!

NO!
Do you like blue eyes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! :ROFL: 

YES!!!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!
Do you like brown eyes?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL Skyla!
Yes!
What's your favorite color pattern?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Chammoies!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

buckskins!
Do you like chamoisee's with moonspots!


----------



## meluvgoats

Kinda

Do you want to fly over to Ireland clip my goaties :whatgoat: :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! LOVE the moonspots Riley!!

If you pay for me to get there and back! LOL!

do you like to show?


----------



## meluvgoats

I LOVE TO SHOW!!!
I think I'll have to save up first Skyla! It's like $1000 for a return as well :sigh: Might pay for you and Riley! I'll have to wait until I'm over 18      You have a bit of waiting to do! :shocked: 

Do you like hoof trimming?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Me too!!!

LOL! :ROFL:

sometimes

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Same its annoying when they kick your finger though *ouch*

Have you been to NJ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm.... I might have driven through B4.... but I don't think so.....

What is your fave color?


----------



## meluvgoats

This color  
What color hair do you have?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

brown

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dirty blonde/light brown

What color are your eyes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

brown 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Greenish blue I guess..
Do you paint your finger nails often?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not often.... but I do paint them

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same 
Do you like to wear mascara and eye liner?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta LOL! those are the only two I like to wear...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same 
Do you ever wear high heels?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO! If I do I fall!! LOL!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

HAHA! I'd pay soo much $$$ to see you in high heels!

NO WAY!
Do you like long, pretty dresses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Gee thanks!!

NO way!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Aww you're welcome LOL!!!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Having your picture taken


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! :ROFL:

NO WAY!!!!

Sun dresses


----------



## caprine crazy

not a fan of dresses in general

skirts


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me either! Ick!
don't really care for them..
shorts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same!
I don't like skirts one bit! LOL!

sorta like... would rather a pair of jeans...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me either!

like
sunglasses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like if I can find a pair that looks good on me! LOL!

blush


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Dislike! It gives away your secrets! LOL!
feeling uncomfortable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! that it does!

I think we are playing the wrong game


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
Yep looks like we are


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe!

do you like to swim


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes.... but not really...

do you like cookies


----------



## rosti

Depends on the cookie. Mostly I do.

How many animals do you have other than goats?


----------



## meluvgoats

calves, hens, pigs, ducks, dogs, horses and sheep!

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

rabbits, dog, cats, chickens, and a fish 

what is your fave. number


----------



## meluvgoats

4

Whats your fave phrase?


----------



## caprine crazy

Be your self.

Whats your fav color?


----------



## meluvgoats

color
do you wear make up?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes... but not normally 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sometimes...
Do you get all dress upoften?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No WAY! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOOOOOO!!!! And when I do it's not by choice!
Do you have any CD's?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like country music?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you like Rap?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

do you like pop


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
Do you like hard rock?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No WAY!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NOOO! Ewwww!!!
Do you like 80's music


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

NO WAY!! YUCK!

70's?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*barf*
Do you like classical music?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

EEWWW!!!! GROSS!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! *double barf*
Do you like hip hop?


----------



## meluvgoats

ewwww! NO WAY!

Do you like musicals?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some are pretty good!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh I like most

Did you see Katie Taylor box in the olympics? (We got GOLD!!! :wahoo: :stars: :dance:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, I haven't been watching...But cool 
Which do you perfer, summer or winter olympics?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like both I guess... never really sat and watched either...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same!
Do you wear the same shirt for several days? Sometimes I do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! sometimes yes.... :laugh:

do you wear a pair of PJ's for three days/nights?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sometimes :laugh:
Do you let your babies use your back as a playground


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Yes

do you let them use your belly?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Umm....Yes! 
Do you let adult goats stand on your belly?


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, my goat is a little heavy to stand on my belly! She's a good 150 lbs. I think. I need to get weigh tape and weigh her.

Do you like elton johns music?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Eww no way!


you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

*BARFFFFFF*
Do you like Steven Tyler?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

one song LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

How can you even like one?! Ewwww!!! Mega dislike!
Do you like Zac Brown Band?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! IDK I just do! 

LOVE!!!

Brad Paisley


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

What?! Ewwwwwwww!

Dislike
Do you like The Band Perry?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I LOVE them!!

What!? He is AWESOME!!

YES!!!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ewww! You should like my mom, she likes ZBB too :roll:

no! Ick!

No not really..
Do you like Miranda Lambert?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Well she has good taste in music like me! LOL! 

Your crazy!!

Sorta... I really like White Liar... but that really is the only one I like...

Carrie Underwood?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Or maybe you both have horrible taste in music and mine is AWESOME! LOL!

LOL! I know 

Dislike
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! You can think that! LOL!

Haha!

I liked her... not a fan of her new songs...

Kellie Pickler


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

Same here on Carrie. I'm kinda like that with Taylor Swift too. None of her recent songs have blown me away.

like
Jason Aldean


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno who that even is!
Alan Jackson


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE Taylor!

WHAT!? Jason has some AWESOME songs!!

LIKE!

Keith Urban


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
What?! I HATE Alan Jackson!
I have NO clue who that is!

Tody Keith


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

He is awesome!

LOL! see bad taste!

is that D spouse to be a B??


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I just like Rihanna! LOL!

Oops! Yes it is....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

And that's it?! LOL!

LOL! Then Like

tattoos *shudder*


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well I really like several others, but she's my #1 fav!

DISLIKE!!!!!!
nose piercings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

DISLIKE!!!

like 20 ear rings in one ear!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

DISSSLLLIKKKEEEEE!!!!!
Tongue piercings


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NNNAAAASSSSSTTTTTTYYYYYY!!!!

belly bouton piercings


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
OMG! Don't even get me started on that! GROSS!

Piercings above your eye


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know is NASTY!!!

yuck!!

how 'bout on your lips


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
DISSSSSLLIIKKEEEEE!!!!
tattoos on your face


----------



## rosti

Has this turned into the Q&A game?


----------



## caprine crazy

HAHA! We're playing the wrong game!! :ROFL:
I think Jason Aldean is hot! But that's me...

HATE!

Do you have your ears pierced?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! We do that ALOT!!! :ROFL:

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes we do!

Yes
Do you like snakes?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep! Thx rosti for pointing that out!
I don't have mine pierced yet. I'm such a baby when it comes to piercings!

not really... mom is scared of them.

Do you like cows?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I HATE snakes!!!

YES!!!!


you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah. I like the mini herfords!

Do you like Sables?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No not really...
Do you like Saanens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Not a big fan....

do you like Nubians?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes I think they're cute 
Do you like Alpines


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!
Do you like Oberhaslis?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No not really..They're too boney looking!
Do you like LaManchas?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!!!!!!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

yeah kinda not my fav.

Do you like Toggenburgs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
LOVE their color!

Angora


----------



## caprine crazy

not a fan...

Pygmy


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Dislike
Boer


----------



## caprine crazy

LOVE!
Do you like fainting goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not really, I think the whole fainting thing is really freaky!
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Some of them are pretty!
Do you like pygmy/ND crosses?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not really.
Do you like Nubian/LaMancha crosses?


----------



## caprine crazy

Their ears are....well, different.

Do you like Nubian/Boer crosses?
BRB have to go feed the "Queen"!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I love them!

Yes, they're cute 
KK TTYL! 

Do you like Nigerain/Fainter crosses?


----------



## caprine crazy

I don't think I've seen ND/Fainter crosses.

Do you like Alpine/Nubian crosses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They are ok....

do you like ND/LM crosses?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not really...
Do you like mini Alpines?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes
Do you like Mini Nubians?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
Do you like mini Toggs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no, not really

Mini Saanans (sp)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you like Alpine/LaMancha crosses?


----------



## meluvgoats

never saw one.

Do you like Saanen/Togg crosses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never seen one

do you like Ober. X Munchies?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never seen one I don't think...
Do you like Angoras?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like

nigoras


----------



## RMADairyGoats

dislike
Pygoras


----------



## meluvgoats

like! There too cute!

Angoras


----------



## caprine crazy

Their ok
ober/nubian crosses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Never seen one..

Nubian/LM?


----------



## meluvgoats

Never saw one

Ober/Togg


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE them! I want a RG of those two!

never seen one

do you like fishing?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes! I love fishing! I never catch anything though. LOL!
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Most of the time I don't either!

yes

do you like hunting?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never done it...
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Same

do you like planes


----------



## meluvgoats

We hunt foxes on horseback over here, so yeah I've hunted. I fell off though  Lol my horse like fell into a ditch!

No

Do you like running?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! I'v fallen off tons of times! I think it's fun LOL!


not really

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Yes
Are you a dog lover?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My friend thinks I'm nuts! LOL!

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

No! I DO NOT like dogs! hehe
Are you a cat lover?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Hmm really? LOL!

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Nope, not a dog person at all! 
Yes, I like kitties 

Do you have ducks?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really!? I thought you were kidding!?

nope

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Nope...I hate dogs LOL! 
Nope
Do you have chickens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

wow!

yes 

do you have turkeys


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We have 5 dogs though! My mom/dad love them.
Nope
Have you ever hatched a chick?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Wow! That's alot of dogs! We have hade 8.. (not at one time) and my mom only likes the one we have now! LOL!

no

HYE cracked an egg and found a chick in it?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep..It's pretty crazy around here!
LOL! What breed is your dog?

Yes :tears:
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!
Golden. yours?

no

how many roosters do you have


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We have 3 labs (2 yellow one black) and 2 Blue Heelers.

one
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

A yorkie and a springer spaniel  
One

How many hens do you have?


----------



## caprine crazy

I have a beagle! 

I don't have chickens.

Do you have rabbits?


----------



## meluvgoats

Nope

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Have you ever been to a zoo?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh :roll: I hate them!

Did you ever go surfing?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have rabbits! LOL! Like 30 of them! Most went to freezer camp last week though... so we only have some left.... we will have 2 when we are done....

no

do you like the ocean?


----------



## meluvgoats

hehe...

yeh as long as I dont fall in.

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No I hate it! It's WAY to cold and there have been too many sharks for me! LOL!

do you like lakes


----------



## JustKidding

yes. I love them
What is your fav state


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hhmmmm... VT or NH as far as how they look (but I haven't been to many states... so that is a hard Q LOL!)

what is your fave. animal


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Goat of course 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! 

Goats!
and horses are second!

what's your second fave.?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Either horses or chickens, I love both 
Do you milk your does 2x a day?


----------



## JustKidding

yes
what is your fav goat in your herd


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL Riley! 

Hmm... Either Mazie or Snappy or Brookie LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Sydney or Talker 
Do you drink goat milk


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUCK!! No way! (my mom thinks she is gonna get me too though! LOL! wish her luck! LOL! NOT gonna happen!)

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I don't think that's going to go over very well LOL!
EEEEWWWWWWW!!!!!
Do you like cows milk?


----------



## JustKidding

not much
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No it won't! LOL!

No I don't like any milk!

do you like to bake?


----------



## JustKidding

No that is what my mom is for.
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes I do! I LOVE to bake with GM! SOOO good! I just hate drinking it LOL! weird!

do you like to cook?


----------



## JustKidding

same with that.
Skyla what is your fav goat of mine that you saw from the fair?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmm... You only brought Ella and Buggsy right?


----------



## JustKidding

Yes Only them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ella

what about mine? (Counting Bitty)


----------



## JustKidding

I only now brooke and Mazie in person
so mazie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Bitty is Brenda's I leased her...

You forgot a Q


----------



## JustKidding

Still Mazy.
Sorry.
what is you fav letter


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

R

yours?


----------



## JustKidding

K
Number
bity is a cute name.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Her full name is Bit Of Heaven 

15

yours?


----------



## JustKidding

11
still a cute name.
fav person's name


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Brooklyn

yours?


----------



## JustKidding

Kelsie
fav pet


----------



## RMADairyGoats

cat
Favorite livestock?


----------



## JustKidding

Goat
fav breed of goat.


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nigerian, but I LOVE Alpines and LaManchas too!
You?


----------



## JustKidding

Nig and LaManchas.
fav foods


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Pizza hut!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! i LOVE Pizza hut's bacon pizza! :drool:

what is your fave color?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Me too!
Blue!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Blue too! Cool!

do you like staring at goat udders


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESS!
Do you like winning


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

Yes!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESS!
Do you like moonspots?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YYYEEEEESSSSS!!!!! Esp. like Jerry! LOVE it on light buckskin!

you like black goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! Aww thanks!
YESSSS!!!!!!
Do you like gold goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No prob. bob! 

yes!

do you like tan and white?


----------



## JustKidding

that is all there is in my farm poor bugsy.
you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Chammy?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LIKE!
Do you like horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

you?  LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do you like geese?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NO!!!

do you like ducks?


----------



## JustKidding

Yesish
do you like fish


----------



## caprine crazy

kinda I just wish the would live longer for me!

do you like sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Mine never live long either!

Dislike

Cows


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're alright...
DO you have cable?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No... Netflix

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep
Do you like sea food


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GROSS!!

You


----------



## RMADairyGoats

To die for good! :drool:
Do you speak with an accent of any kind?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Yuck!

Not sure.. I have been told I do so I guess I do lol!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I like the NH accent 

nope
Do you like ice cream? Sorry dumb ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lol! Thanks I guess. :laugh:

I like TN accents 

Lol! YEs

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
me too 

Yep!
Do you like cake?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!!

Do you like to tease me when your mom makes one!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Yes!
Do you like cheesecake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

YES!!!

You!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe!
YESSS!!
Do you like blueberries?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Only wild ones

Do you like wild blueberry pancakes


----------



## meluvgoats

:drool: YES!!! :drool: 
Do you like crepes  :drool:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh yes! SO good!

do you like strawberry muffins SO good!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you like banana cream pie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had it but it sound REALLY good!

do you like coconut cream pie? :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I person hasn't lived till they have had it!

YESSSSS!!!!!!!! It's the BEST!
Do you like chocolate cream pie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Yes!!

Lemon meringue (sp) pie


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YESSS! 
Do you like oatmeal cookies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

GROSS!!!

Oh YES!!!

do you like sugar cookies?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yep!

Do you like Key Lime Pie?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yuck!

do you like Shepherds Pie?


----------



## meluvgoats

yuck! My mum makes me eat it all the time :roll: 

Casserole(sp)?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

it's SOOO good!!

Depends what type

Pot roast


----------



## meluvgoats

kinda

Roast potatoes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

like

Rabbit meat?


----------



## meluvgoats

never had it

deer meat?


----------



## JustKidding

Love it
Sheep?


----------



## meluvgoats

its okay

chicken


----------



## JustKidding

Not a fan.
moose?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never had it

wild boar?


----------



## JustKidding

never had it.
hot dog


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Wrong game! LOL!


----------



## JustKidding

Fine
Goat


----------



## rosti

:ROFL: 

Do you have horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I want at least a mini!

do you have dogs


----------



## rosti

I have one. A lab/husky.

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

one a golden

any cats?


----------



## rosti

15!!!!! Want some?

Sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Wow! That's alot! My mom would kill me! We had 8 at one point.... now we are down to 2 LOL!

not a fan at all

you?


----------



## rosti

I've never had any.

Do you have cows?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I want one REAL bad!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Not really.
DO you want to have a goat herd of 100+


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

If I can pay for them all then YES! LOL!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Nah, I prefer a smaller herd of 20!

Do you want 100+ cows?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No way!
Do you like polled goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

YES!

Do you like Kinders?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! LOVE them!
Do you like Pygmies?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

Do you like LaManchas


----------



## meluvgoats

Yep

Do you like Oberhasli


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really.... But Maybe a LM Ober cross...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope, they have bad udders!
Do you like Sables?


----------



## meluvgoats

kinda :shrug: 
Do you like Pygmy/ND


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Most do... But I have seen some that have nice ones!

no

do you like Nubian LaMancha cross


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you like Alpine/LaMancha?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Trying to think if I have ever seen one in person....

IDK yes LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! I showed one for a good friend at Nationals 
Have you ever painted a chicken's toenails LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Way cool! I want a RG real bad!

LOL! No 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Hehe! She was soooo cute too!
Yep 
Have you ever put lotion on a chicken's feet cuz they looked dry? LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I bet! I wish NDs and other breeds could be RG's :sigh:

LOL!

No 

you?! LOL!


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! yep, I did last night LOL!
Do you watch TV with your chickens? hehe


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

No but you do! LOL!

do you braid your goats beards?


----------



## caprine crazy

My goat doesn't have a beard but, if she did I sooo would!

do you feed your goats animal crackers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

do feed your Iced tea? :angel2:


----------



## caprine crazy

No

do you feed yours beer?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No but our horse drinks it 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

no

do you give your goats soda?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you give your goats bread?


----------



## rosti

Skyla, we have 3 cows, 3 calves, 3 heifers, and 3 steers.

Yes. You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lucky you!!

Well... Snap likes bagels.... but thats it..

do you give your goats cookies?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like human cookies or goat treats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

human cookies


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh well then no.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no 

do you give your goats raisins?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

not usually
Do you give your goats treats everyday?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Most of the time LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Nope. Only every now and then.
Do you're goats like apples?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I try... then I forget for a while... then I do for like a week... LOL! (Only my milkers though and ONLY if they are good on the stand! Works great for FFs!)

some of them... 

yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! I bet it does! 

Only Mabel likes them...
Do they like potato chips?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

hehe

lol! GA does and I think Puffy does...

I'm sure they would but I don't share those! :laugh:

yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

HAHA! No me either! They can have other things! LOL!

Do they like grapes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

not sure... never tried them..

yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I dunno...Never given it to them.

What did you dream about last night? Sorry really dumb!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm... I am pretty sure it was about Nationals.... and other random stuff I can't remember... LOL!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
I can't remember mine!
Have you ever done a NDGA show?


----------



## meluvgoats

nope  I'd be surprised if I did.

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope! I don't have NDs!

Ever done an AGS show?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Have you ever done an ABGA show?


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope! My doe's not registered! I kind of just sit back when people say they don't like unregistered goats. I've never even shown a goat before.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You forgot a Q


----------



## caprine crazy

Oops! Got a little too caught up in myself again.  

Are you in FFA?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I do it ALL the time! 

no 

are you in 4-H?


----------



## caprine crazy

no
you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes But this was my last year... I want to start my own though...

are you in any breed clubs


----------



## caprine crazy

i would love to be in 4h! still not sure if I'm doing it next year or not.

no I want to be though...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

It's fun!

You forgot a Q again  LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy

AARRRRGGGG! Sorry! I'm out of it tonite!

Do you register with NDGA?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Nope only ADGA and AGS

do you hope to have over 20 goats one day?


----------



## rosti

Yes!!


Do you ever go to the beach?


----------



## caprine crazy

not really....

Do you ever plan on having 2 or more breeds of goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes! Alpines, LaManchas and Nigerians of course 
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yep! LaManchas and Nigerians... and maybe Alpines... IDK I would like RGs... So LM and Alpines....

do you ever want RGs?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Maybe..
Do you like showing


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!!!!!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!!!
Do you like Saanens?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do you have a garage?


----------



## caprine crazy

no

do you have siblings?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

no
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep 3 of them

do you have any other pets not counting goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oh yes, LOTS!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

Yes

do you like to draw


----------



## meluvgoats

yeh

you?


----------



## KW Farms

Kinda.

Have you ever adopted an animal from a pound/shelter?


----------



## meluvgoats

no but I'd like to :wink: 

Did you ever get reserve champion goat (buck/doe)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope... But I hope to soon! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Have you ever had a BIS?


----------



## caprine crazy

No I would like to someday though!

Have you won GCH at state fair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you get nerves before you go into the ring?


----------



## thegoatgirl

No. I LOOOOOVE showing!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Nope... I do with horses though LOL! :roll:

do you like showmanship


----------



## thegoatgirl

Yes!
You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you have a LGD?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no but I want one....

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
WOuld you ever want to add a meat or fiber breed to your herd?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes I want a fiber but no not really..

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep! Gotta love the Boers!

Would you ever raise cows?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're really cute 

No
Would you ever want to raise pigs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We want beef cows!

NO!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

NEVER!!!

Would you ever raise sheep?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

NO!
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Maybe but it would be a meat breed.

Would you ever raise rabbits?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sheep are stupid IMO

Yep... We do! LOL! Jusr sold 13 of them yesterday! YES!!! LOL! Now we are down to our two breeders

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yep! I got one as a pet!

Would you ever have a hamster?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep too many to count! LOL! They never lived long for me... 

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh but it died

Do you like Gerbils?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really... our were mean... LOL!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

no

donkeys?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I think you playing the wrong game 

but YES! LOL!


----------



## meluvgoats

I was shortening the sentence :wink:  

Your Q?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh!  Sorry!

Do you know how to jump bareback on a horse?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL!

Yeh, its fun!
Can you gallop bareback on a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no... the most I have done is a slow collected canter LOL! and I can't ride any more...  

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Why :? Horseriding's cool!

Canter too! When my horse gallops she doesnt stop LOL!

Do yoour goats puck you on the knees?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have no where to ride  :sigh:

LOL! I'v ridden a horse like that :roll:

yep

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Awww thats annoying, we have over 50 acres, come down to Ireland some day and I'll give ya a lend of my horse :wink: 

Yep!

Do your goats like barley?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Lucky you!! LOL! KK I'll let ya know when I head down there 

Don't know... never given it to them..

yours?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Same...
Do you give your goats BOSS?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We did and will be again... but we stopped for a little while... they looked amazing on them though!

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes, but they only get them when they're milking/show season.
Do you give them Calf Manna?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Our kids didn't get it just the Sr. does..

No.. I am planning on getting some and trying it though

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep
Do you give your babies/yearlings grain?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes just a TINY bit to make them shut up! LOL! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No
Do you enjoy milking?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Havent milked a goat yet but milked a cow before and that was fun  

How fast can you milk a doe?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

In about a minute and a half!
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

WOW! Thats fast Riley  
Well I milked a cow in 3and a half mins before (and they have 4 teats :greengrin

Did you ever milk a sheep?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Wow! Very nice Riley! (SHow off! LOL!) I can milk all three out in about 7 or so min. if I wanted to but I don't like to go super fast...

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!! :ROFL:
No
HYE milked a dog? sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! No I haven't 

ever milked a cat?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Nope!
HYE milked a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I have! it was sticky! hahah!!

nope!

HYE milked a cow!?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Really?! ewww!

Nope
u?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I wanted to see what it looked like (I was little!) 

no but I want to!

do you like plums?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!! What did momma cat think about that?! LOL!

No
U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

She didn't care! LOL! She was such an awesome cat!

sorta..

do you like coconuts?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Really?! Wow that's cool!

YESSSSSS!!!!!!
Do you like chocolate?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yah she was cool!

Yep!

you


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do you like cherries?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you like peaches?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!

do you like water mellon?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do you like having dirt under your fingernails? I have some under mine and it's driving me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Don't like it! (That is one reason I paint my nails! LOL! Then we can't see it! LOL!)

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
HATE!!!!!
Do you like being dirty?


----------



## meluvgoats

Who would :whatgoat: LOL!

Do you like showers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes.... I just hate getting in and out LOL!

u?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Same! And drying my hair :roll: I WAYYYY prefer baths!

Do you like mini Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I don't dry my hair... I let it air dry LOL! My hair dryer looks like it will catch fire when you turn it on! LOL!

they're ok... not a big fan if I can't reg. and show them...


----------



## RMADairyGoats

lol!! The wind is the best hair dryer of all :ROFL:
Don't forget a Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Yep! 

Oops! hehe!

When you band bucklings?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
depends...Sometimes we do it at 1 week, othertimes we wait til 3. But no later then 3 weeks.

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We band at 8 weeks

what color is your room? (sorry random Q! LOL!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Well the walls are painted an off white and I have a wood floor...LOL!

U?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Well I say purple my mom says grey... depends on the light I guess LOL! And my floor is carpet

What color is your house (Again... sorry! Running out of Qs!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!

Brown
You? Sorry!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Grey (the back is green! LOL! We have to finish painting it! :laugh: )

What is your favorite horse color?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!! :ROFL: grey and green...Interesting LOL!
Bay!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No one can see the back! (unless they are in the back yard.. LOL!)

blood bay and chestnut!

how bout horse breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!!!

Mini, but if that doesn't count I LOVE Arabians and QH's!
Do you like blue eyed horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They all count!

YES!!! (esp one blue one brown!)

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Same!
Do you like paints?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes! One of my Faves!

do you like Morgans?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you like grey horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sometimes... they just get so dirty!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yes
Do you like draft horses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh

Do you like Mustangs?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes

do you like Thoroughbreds


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh

Do you like Arabs :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats

YES!
Do you like brushing your teeth? Sorry dumb Q!


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! No but I do it anyway :wink: 

You?(cant think of a Q)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! No I HATE it! But I do it 
Do you like sweet things?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! Yeh

Do you like sour things


----------



## caprine crazy

YES!!
do you like spicy things?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

I like hot sauce on some things but I don't like jalapenos or other peppers.

do you like Mexican food?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yuck!

Some 

do you like italian food?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Some
Do you like pizza?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YES!!

do you like tacos


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you like fancy cakes?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

What!?!

some

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Some

Do you like chocolate cake


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes!

cheese cake?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOVE!!

do you like fishing?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Do u like hunting?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

never been

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Same

When is the ADGA nationals in MN on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

July 6th through the 13th LOL!! Sad I know that already :ROFL:

How many show do you plan to attend this coming summer


----------



## KW Farms

None at this time.

Do you know how to play a musical instrument?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes I play piano and clarinet.

Do you play a sport?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I am learning guitar 

you?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

We posted at the same time Kayla

I used to ride horses

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

LOL!

no and I don't really plan on playing a sport.

Do you ever plan on showing at NAILE?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Riding horses is the only sport I do! LOL!

NAILE?


----------



## meluvgoats

??? I dunno either :wink: 

Your not sad  
Can you just go and stay one day or 2 if your not showing a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

Hehe! I already have it mapped out LOL!

Nope... well I guess you could be else where but the goats have to be there all week.. and I would want to watch and be with my goats...

do you like to watch tv?


----------



## meluvgoats

Not really

We might be going on hols over there next yr so I could be able to spend a day or two at the nationals!!! :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: Just ALOT of persuading to my parents should do it :laugh: 

Are you showing all your goats at the nationals?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That would be SO COOL!!!!

Well depends... If Lovey and Brooks udder looks nice they will come Puffy is coming, Mazie, and any doelings we retain... This is only IF I go! LOL!

do you like to paint


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh it would be!!!! And hope fully you get top quality kids to make your herd even better!!!

Yeh

Which day is the Nigerians showing on?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Deff! And Thanks!! 

I don't know... 

do you ever plan on anymore breeds?


----------



## meluvgoats

Maybe Nubian.

Your welcome! 

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LaManchas... and maybe Alpine/LaMancha Recorded Grades

do you ever want Recorded Grades


----------



## meluvgoats

:thumb: 

No 

Have you ever seen a Nubian/lm cross?


----------



## caprine crazy

no

have you seen a togg/saanen cross?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

No but I have seen Nubian/LM

have you seen a Saanan/Nubian?


----------



## meluvgoats

no 

Who's your fave goat


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Sydney or Talker!
You?


----------



## meluvgoats

Bea and Bella  

Whats your fave country


----------



## caprine crazy

America

What's your fave goat breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I can't choose between LaMancha, Alpine or Nigerian LOL!
You?


----------



## thegoatgirl

Alpine!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

you forgot a Q


----------



## RMADairyGoats

I'll ask one 
What is your favorite thing about owning goats?


----------



## caprine crazy

They're attitudes and crazy antics!
You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Well there are many things that I love, but my favs would have to be bottle feeding, the adorable babies, and sitting around playing with everyone 

What is your least favorite thing about having goats?


----------



## caprine crazy

My least favorite would be how fragile they are. They make great pets, but they seem to be prone to ALOT of things, like pneumonia and worms.

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Probably the same...They can have A LOT of things go wrong!

What did you do today? LOL sorry really dumb!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Went to my grandparents house to swim and sat on here LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Umm...sat with the goats, goat shopped online and have be chatting with you :laugh:
What is your favorite day of the week?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! I try very VERY hard not to goat shop anymore! LOL!

Hmm... Can I have two?! LOL! Saturday and Sunday!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! Why not?! It's so fun!

LOL!
Friday!
What's your favorite color pattern on a goat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! Cause then I want more goats! LOL! And I want them oh so bad! LOL!


Hmm.. Solid Chammy or light buckskin with LOTS of moonspots!!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! true!
Plain buckskin!

Do you like wattles? (I know what you're going to say )


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YYYEEESSSS!!!!! LOL!

Do you like blue eyes ( I know this one!)


----------



## RMADairyGoats

How did I know?! LOL!

Hehe! MEGA DISLIKE!
Do you like a lot of white?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!! Guess your just too smart 

Lol

No

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Not really

Do you like frosted ears?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes I think they are so cute!

moonspots


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Like!
Do you like frosted noses?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes!

you?


----------



## rosti

Not really.


Do you spend over 3 hours on the computer each day? LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Ick I hate frosted noses!

Oh yes!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh they are SO cute!! Snappy has a frosted nose 

Umm... WAY more then that! LOL!

do you like goat shopping?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

She does?! Guess I never noticed!

LOL! Same here!
YESSSSSS!!!!
You


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep! I'll try and find a pic that you can see it good...


YESSS!!!!!!!!

do you have LOTS of dream goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:thumb:

LOL!
YESS!!!!!!
Do you like Nubians?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

not really.... I think they are cute as babies and that's it...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Alpines


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like some! but not a huge fan of them...

you? (I already know :roll: )


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOOOVVVEEEE!!!!!
ND's


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LLLLOOOOVVVVEEEEE!!!!!!


Muchies?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

BEYOND LOOOOVVVEEEE!!!!
Sables


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Like

Saanans


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh:
like
Pygmies


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

dislike

Bores


----------



## RMADairyGoats

like
Kikos


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

sorta like...

Savannas


----------



## RMADairyGoats

they're alright.
Do you like wethers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Some of them LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
No way!
Do you like bucks


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

But they are so sweet!

Yes!!! LOL!
you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

And an even bigger butt pain!
LOL!

like
Do you like preggy does?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! That is very true

LIKE!!

does in labor?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 

Well it depends...I hate seeing them in so much pain but love that the babies are on the way!

strong contractions


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!!

umm... I don't think I would like them LOL! Not so sure my does do either LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! 
Same! ouch!

Do you like easy, textbook kiddings?


----------



## rosti

Wrong game! :wink: 

How many animals of yours are in the house?


----------



## caprine crazy

I have two cats and a dog that live in my house.

How many goats do you have?


----------



## rosti

Ten. 1 buck, 3 wethers, 6 does


You?


----------



## caprine crazy

1 spoiled rotten black and white Boer doe. She would have a buddy if she would get along with other goats! LOL!

Do you hand breed or pen breed?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!

Hand breed mostly
Have you ever had over 10 kids in a kidding season?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

You?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes
Have you ever been to Japan?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to England?


----------



## caprine crazy

No

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
HYE been to Africa?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope! 

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Nope
HYE been the the U.K?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

I think we are playing HYE! 


do you ever want highlights in your hair?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Oops!

I have highlights! LOL!
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

You do!? Lucky duck!

I have red highlights if the sun hits it right LOL! But I want to get some to enhance them

do you like getting your hair cut?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yep. 

LOL! that would be cool!

Not really.
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Depends on who is cutting it LOL! most of the time No! LOL! 

do you like make up?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL! :ROFL:
It's alright...
You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!

same

do you like the smell of fresh cut grass?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you like hay fields


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yes oh YES!!!! I want an Alfalfa field SOOOOO bad!!! LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
LOVE!
Do you feed your goats alfalfa or grass hay?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

a grass mix...

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

same for the non milking does, but the milkers get straight alfalfa.
Do you like Kelly Clarkson's new song? Sorry dumb Q


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I wish I could feed alfalfa but too much $$

what one? What doesn't kill you makes you stronger or what ever it's called?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

It can get a little $$!
Dark Side...I luv it!


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah it's $$.
It's good but not as good as What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.
Do you like T-Swift's new song?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

We are never getting back together? If so, NO!
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yeah that one. I haven't heard it yet. Don't know if I want to now!

Do you like T-Swift with her hair straightened?


----------



## meluvgoats

yeh 

Do you like T Swift "Lovestory"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hate her hair like that!!! And love her new song!!! 

Yes
Do you like her song hey Stephen


----------



## meluvgoats

never heard it before

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Never heard it.
Do you like Kelly Clarkson?


----------



## caprine crazy

Same here Skyla! I HATE her hair like that!
YES! 
:2cents:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I know! Looks AWEFUL!! Esp. in her 'Back To December' photo 

Wrong game


----------



## caprine crazy

I know! It's just...how do I put this...looks totally ugly on her!
LOL! I didn't mean to put the :2cents: there!

Do you like Hunter Hayes?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!
I have no clue who that is.
Do you like Demi Lovato (sp)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I know!!!

Yes!!

do you like One Deriction?


----------



## caprine crazy

yeah

Do you like Maroon 5?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you like Nicki Minaj


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

nope

do you like Toby Mac?


----------



## caprine crazy

I LOVE Nicki!!
yes
Do you like Jason Aldean?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

:laugh: She's pretty cool! 

No
Do you like Flo Rida?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes
Do you like Miranda Cosgrove?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

No
Do you like Usher?


----------



## caprine crazy

No
Chris Brown?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOVE! He's awesome!
Do you like LMFAO?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes LOL!!!
You


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes!
Do you like Hannah Montana


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

YUCK!!!! shes with JB!!

do you like Kutless


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!!!!! :ROFL:
I have no idea who that is.
Do you like Snoop Dog?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

They rock!!

Yuck!!

do you have a fish?


----------



## rosti

I have 2 zebra danios and a betta.
You?


----------



## caprine crazy

I had one fish once and it died.

Do you have a dog?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! Sorry! They way you said it sounds funny!

yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

yes, 5 of 'em
Do you have a cat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep a cat and a 1/2 LOL!

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

LOL!
Yep, 4
Do you have a horse?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

no  Want one REAL bad though

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Nope, I want a paint or a miniature though.

Do you have a cat?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I want Mini or a Morgan!

Yes

you?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

Yes
Do you have any chickens?


----------



## rosti

Yes. 11 hens and 7 stew-bound roosters.

You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep

do you have a bird?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yeh

Hye owned a fish


----------



## JustKidding

Yes. I found it in a cup at the fairs.
you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep I have had TONS of fish... But they all died.. LOL!

do you have any pigs?


----------



## JustKidding

I had one Istill have it but it is in my frige.
You


----------



## primal woman

No, I don't have a pig? 

do you ever let yours out of the fridge? 
:shocked:


----------



## meluvgoats

I wouldnt want to know :roll: 

Did you ever had a goat jump up on you like a dog would (except they send you flying)


----------



## Frog pond farm

Yes, when I had boers :laugh: 

Has a goat ever stepped on your toes?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yep all the time!

Do goat kids bite your fingers?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yep! and my older does too :roll:

you?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yep my jrs are nightmares! Bell's the worst, shes a savage that one.
How often are your goats vaccinates


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!!

Once a year... 

yours?


----------



## meluvgoats

Twice a year

How long have you had goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

going on three years

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

going on 2 oct. 14

When did you decide to get goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hmmm... well we have wanted them for a long time..... But about 4 years ago is when we said we were gonna get them.... a fride knew someone giving away Nubians we were going to get them but they were bred and we wanted to learn about them before just jumping into it and wated ND's so a few months later found Gingersnappy and GeorgIA!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Well, my Uncle's the one who got me started on this one. I've been around goats practically my whole life. But then Miracle was born. Her mother had trips and only wanted to keep one baby. When they found little Miracle and her all black sister, they were still in the sac. Miracle's sister was dead and Miracle was lifeless. She was tube fed colostrum that night and brought in the house. My Aunt and Uncle swore she wouldn't make it through the night. I said," If she does, we'll name her Miracle." So...that's the start of my journey with goats.

What is your favorite thing about goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

EVERYTHING!!! LOL! Hmm... I can't really pick one thing....

You?


----------



## caprine crazy

I really like how no goat has the same personality, And all the colors they come in too!

do you ever think you will have 3 or more breeds of goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Maybe... I want to have Nigerians and LaManchas, and maybe LaMancha/Alpines...

what about you?


----------



## caprine crazy

Probably. I think I want to sample every breed and then decide if I actually like it or not! I know I want Boers for sure and Nubians.

Do you ever think you will have 30 goats?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I hope so! LOL!!

you? (sorry! I just can't think of any good Q's!)


----------



## meluvgoats

At the maximum, I just want a top quality little show herd (and if I ever wanted 30 I'd be kicked out of the house :roll: )

Do you like the Dills herd? (I do!!!)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! I am not planning on having more then 8 (though my mom says the limit is 6 :roll: ) or so till after I get married and move out! LOL! My parents would kill me!

YES!!!

do you like the Rosasharn herd?


----------



## meluvgoats

LOL! My parents say if I marry a rich man with plenty of land I can have as much goats as I want :roll: 

Yes!!!

The Fairlea herd


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL!! I know what that's like! hehe

I like them but I like plenty others MUCH better!

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

I like them, but twincreeks and rosasharn is better.

Dill's Herd


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I agree! I Would rather Twincreeks over Rosasharn though LOL! Just me... We have a lot of Rosasharn in pur herd (a lot of herds around here do lol!)

LOVE!!

DesertNanny?


----------



## caprine crazy

Never heard of them...

Lil Bleats herd


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Really like!!!

Phoenix Rising herd?


----------



## rosti

Wrong game.

Do you have a job?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

oops! 

no not yet...

you?


----------



## caprine crazy

I do...I just don't get paid. LOL!

Are you a shy type of person?


----------



## rosti

Yes very shy.


You?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

yes some times...

do you like cake?


----------



## meluvgoats

Yes with tons of icing!

Do you like lizards


----------



## RandomGoats

I don't mind them, but they aren't a fav. ha ha

Do you like Snow?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Yes, it's beautiful!

Do you like summer?


----------



## RandomGoats

Only because it's show season and most of the kiddings are done!

Do you like fainting goats?


----------



## RMADairyGoats

They're okay, the fainting thing kinda freaks me out! LOL!
Do you like Nubians?


----------



## apachezgirl

Yes I like Nubians 

Do you like Alpines?


----------



## caprine crazy

Yes
Do you NDs?


----------



## caprine crazy

yes
do you like NDs


----------

